# المخطوطات الكاملة للكتاب المقدس



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

سلام و نعمة 

هذا الموضوع يتعلق بكامل المخطوطات و الأثار المكتشفة للكتاب المقدس و أي جديد في الإكتشافات سيتم إضافته هنا *لإثبات قدسية وصحة هذا الكتاب الإلهي * ومن لديه من الأعضاء المباركين أي إضافات فيما يتعلق بموضوع المخطوطات فالبتأكيد لا مانع  

*المخطوطات الكاملة للكتاب المقدس* ​


*النسخة السينائية CODEX SINAITICUS - يرجع تاريخها إلى 350م*






هذا المخطوط يضم التوراة اليونانية المعروفة باسم كودكس سينا تيكوس‏,‏ وهو المخطط الذي كتبه أسبيوس أسقف قيصرية عام‏231‏ ميلادية
موجودة فى المتحف البريطانى ، وتحوى كل العهد الجديد ما عدا ( مرقس 16: 9- 2. ، يوحنا 7: 53- 8: 11) أكتشف هذه النسخة في دير سان كاترين المقام على سفح جبل سيناء

وكان العالم الألماني يدعى " قسطنطين تشندرف Constantin Tischendorf ( الصورة المقابلة ) " فى زيارة الدير سنة 1842 بحثا عن هذه النسخة الأثرية الذي كرس عمره لاكتشاف مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس القديمة ودراستها وبعد عدة أسابيع من البحث دون جدوى، عثر تشندروف فى سلة للمهملات فى دير جبل سيناء  بعض الرقوق المعدة للحـريق، وكانت مغطاة بمخطوط أنيق ومضبوط أكثر من أي مخطوط آخر رآه من قبل. فأخذ منها 43 قطعة، كما تمكن من نقل سفري إشعياء إرميا، عام 1844 م  تحوى  أكثر من نصف العهد القديم .  ثم زار الدير مرة ثانية سنة 1853 فوجد أجزاء لم يكن قد رآها من قبل، وهي جزء من سفر التكوين , وأخيراً عاد مرة ثالثة سنة 1859 مزوداً بأمـر من إمبراطور روسيا الأرثوذكسي مما سهل مأموريته هذه المرة، فعثر علي القسـم المتبقي من هذه النسخ، وهي عبارة عن 346 قدمها له أحد الرهبان لفة ضخمة وجدها تحتوي على العهد الجديد بأكمله ، وأجزاء من العهد القديم صفحة كانت مخبأة في قبـو. ولقد طبعت نسخة العهد الجديد التي اكتشفت في روسيا  . فأشترى الكل بمبلغ 6750 دولار ونقلها إلى بتروغراد

وسلمها الدير هدية لقيصر روسيا عام 1859 م .  . ولما قامت الثورة الشيوعية ، عرضت النسخة للبيع . فأشتراها المتحف البريطاني بمبلغ نصف مليون دولار .

وفى قول آخر إشترتها الحكومة البريطانية من الإتحاد السوفيتى بعد أن قلت العملات الصعبة فى روسيا لهذا لجأوا إلى بيع الكتب التى فى المكتبة الروسية وكذلك الصور الفنية الزيتية فى سنة 1931 سافر أرنست و د/ إتينجهاستين إلى لينين جراد وكان الطعام فى المحطة سيئاً نتيجة للحالة السيئة التى تجتازها روسيا مما دفع د/ إتينجهاستين أن يفتح علب سردين كان قد أحضرها معه وبدأوا فى التفاوض بشأن شراء هذه التحف ثم بعد الثورة الشيوعية بيعت هذه الرقوق بما يعادل مبلغ 510,000 دولار أمريكي (أكثر من نصف مليون دولار!) إلي المتحف البريطاني في 24 ديسمبر 1933 أى يوم عيد الميلاد سنة 1933 م وكان هذا يمثل أكبر مبلغ دفع فى كتـاب على الإطـلاق لغاية هذا التاريخ. ولازالت تلك المخطوطة موجودة في المتحف البريطاني إلي يومنا الحاضر



والنسخة السينائية الأصلية الكاملة يرجح أن عدد صفحاتها كان 730 صفحة أحرق الرهبان بسبب جهلهم منها 340 صفحة ولم يبق الان سوى 390 صفحة

ويقول العلماء بأنها كتبت في القرن الرابع أو في بداية القرن الخامس للميلاد .

وقد كتبت النسخة السينائية فى أربعة أعمدة

اكتشفت صدفة عـام 1844 بدير سانت كاترين في جبل سيناء بواسطة العلامة تشندروف من ليبزج بألمانيا، الذي كرس عمره لاكتشاف مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس القديمة ودراستها. فلقد قـادت العناية الإلهية الكونت تشندروف إلي دير سانت كاترين ليبحث في مكتبتها عن مخطوطات قديمة للكتاب المقدس. وبعد عدة أسابيع من البحث دون جدوى، وجد في سلة للمهملات بعض الرقوق المعدة للحـريق، وكانت مغطاة بمخطوط أنيق ومضبوط أكثر من أي مخطوط آخر رآه من قبل. فأخذ منها 43 قطعة، كما تمكن من نقل سفري إشعياء إرميا. ولما عاد إلي أوربا قام بطبع ما حصل عليه بنفس هيئة أحرفه الأصلية. .

*النسخة الأسكندرية CODEX ALEXANDRINUS
  400 م*





بالمتحف البريطانى ، وتقول الموسوعة البريطانية أنها من المخطوطات القديمة ، وتحوى كل الكتاب المقدس تقريباً  .

وكان بطريرك الأسكندرية كيرلس لوسر Cyril Lucar ( من البطاركة الملكيين - وهذه المخطوطة يعتقد أنها كانت ملك الأقباط وحصل عليها عندما أستولوات على كنيسة الأسكندرية فى أواخر العصر البيزنطى وقبل أحتلال العرب مصر لأن بها كتابات بين الأعمدة  باللغة الأثيوبية ( الصورة المقابلة ) كما أنه موجود بها قوانين باللغة الأثيوبية ومعروف أن أثيوبيا تبعت للكنيسة القبطية ولم تتبع قط الكنيسة الملكية ) نقل إلى القسطنطينية Constantinople سنة 1621 م فيما يعتقد أن نسخة الأسكندرية كانت معه , وقد أرسل هذه المخطوطة كهدية إلى ملك بريطتنيا جيمس الأول  , ولكن كان الملك قد مات قبل وصول الهدية إلى بريطانيا فى 1627 م قبل الملك شارب الول الهدية , واليوم أصبحت هذه المخطوطة فخراً للمتحف البريطانى , وعندما أنفصلت المكتبة البريطانية عن المتحف البريطانى فى سنة 1973 م وهى الآن بالمتحف البريطانى أصبحت هذه المخطوطة تعرض كتحفة فى المتحف .
وكانت تحوي هذه النسخة على 820 صفحة بقى منها 773 صفحة ، وقد كتبت فيما بين نصف القرن الخامس ونهايته. وهي موجودة في متحف لندن .



*النسخة الفاتيكانية من القــــرن الرابـــــع الميلادى :* 
*B Vaticanus (03)*





وهى من أقدم المخطوطات المكتشفة. كُتبت في مصر في أوائـل القرن الرابع بأمر الملك قسطنطين لكنها نُقِلت في زمن غير معروف إلي الفاتيكان بروما ، وذُكِرت ضمن محتويات مكتبة الفاتيكان سنة 1475 م.
ترجع إلى أوائل القرن الرابع ، ومحفوظة بالفاتيكان. . وقد أطلق عليها هذا الأسم لأنها كانت ملك مكتبة الفاتيكان بروما وقد نقلـت إلي باريس بعد غزو نابليون لإيطاليا ليقوم العلماء بدراستها. وهي موجودة الآن في الفاتيكان وعندما أجتاحت جيوش نابليون أيطاليا ، نقلت هذه النسخة إلي باريس فى متحف اللوفر . وقام بدراستها العلماء من عام 1809 حتى سنة 1815 . وتتألف هذه النسخة من 820 صحيفة  وهى تحتوى الآن على نحو 700 ورقة، تشمل كل الكتاب، ولو أنه فُقِـدت منها الأجزاء من تكوين 1-46، مزمور 105- 137، وكل الأصحاحات التالية لعبرانيين 9: 14. .

ويرجح الخبراء بأنها كتبت بعد منتصف القرن الرابع للميلاد .

*ملاحظة : أمر الإمبراطور قسطنطين بنسخ (كتابة ) خمسين نسخة من الكتاب المقدس  على نفقة الإمبراطورية ويُعتقَد أن كلاً من المخطوطة الفاتيكانية والمخطوطـة السينائـية*

*النسخة الأفرايمية القرن الخامــــــــــــس الميلادى :**

codex Ephraemi*





محفوظة بباريس، ومكتوبة على أوراق كانت تحمل ميامر لمار افرام السريانى.

وقد كتب مخطوط النسخة الأفرايمية في القرن الخامس وقد صنفها أفرايم السرياني الذي عاش في القرن الرابع للميلاد ، وكانت هذه النسخة ملك عائلة مديتشي في فلورنسا ، ونقلتها كاثرين دي مديتشي إلى باريس في القرن السادس عشر ويمكنك أيها القارئ الإطلاع عليها اليوم في المكتبة القومية بباريس وتحتوى على كل العهـد الجديد ما عدا مرقس 16: 9-20، ويوحنا 7: 53- 8: 11 كما تحتوى على أكثر من نصف العهد القديم.

------------------

هذا بالإضافة إلى المخطوطات السابقة  نسخ الكتاب المقدس الأثرية: هناك مخطوطات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس وأهم هذه المخطوطات :-
*
المخطوطة البيزية* - *نسخة بيزى* (قرن 6) codex (05) D Bezae





وهى أقدم مخطوطة تشمل نصوصاً من الكتاب المقدس بأكثر من لغة (هما اللغتان اليونانية واللاتينية) وتعود إلى أواخر القرن الخامس.

*******************

*ونسخة واشنطن* (قرن 5)

*******************

* النسخة القطونية :*  كتبت هذه النسخة في القرن الخامس أو السادس .

*******************
*النسخة الأمبروسانية :*  كتبت في نصف القرن الخامس .

*******************
*النسخة البيرائية :*  كانت محفوظة في جامعة كيمبردج فى أنكلترا . وقد كتبت في بداية القرن السادس .

*******************

* النسخة الأخميمية:* ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث. وقد اكتشفت في أخميم بالقطر المصري سنة 1945 م، بواسطة العلامة شستربيتي، وهي محفوظة الآن بلندن

*******************

وتوجد نسخ صغيرة عدا هذه النسخ الكبيرة تشتمل على أجزاء متفرقة من أسفار العهد الجديد بالأصل اليوناني ومن أقدمها عهدا نسخة محفوظة على شفة واحدة من البردي أكتشفت حديثا في أصلال البهنا وهي تشمل الأصحاح الأول والأصحاح العشرين من أنجيل يوحنا وكتبت هذه ما بين 200 و300 م بالقطر المصري .

* النسخة الأشورية* The Khabouris Manu****** :





النسخة الأشورية معروفة بإسم خابوريوس The Khabouris Manu****** وهى نسخة يرجع تاريخها للقرن الثانى الميلادى حوالى 165 وتحتوى على العهد الجديد فقط   ( وكتب بداخلها أنها نسخت بعد إضطهاد نيرون بمائة سنة ، ومن المعروف أن إضطهاد نيرون حدث سنة 65م ، أما الإختبار الكربونى المشع فقد ذكر أن هذه النسخة عمرها يرجع إلى ما قبل 1000 سنة مضت ) وهذه النسخة كتبت على جلود الأغنام والغلاف من خشب الزيتون المطعم بالذهب ، وقد أكتشف هذا الأنجيل فى نينوى ( الموصل بالعراق)

الإنجيل كتب باللغة الأرامية لسان يشوع Y’Shua الذى هو يسوع الناصرى Jesus, the Nazarite

وهذه النسخة نسخت بكتابة إسترانجلو القديمة ancient Estrangelo ****** ( إسترانجلو تعنى الكتابة تظهر الرسالة o write the Revealed Message) التى تطورت فى مدرسة إيديسا حوالى 100 ب.م التى كانت تعلم تعاليم المسيح 

واللغة الآرامية هى لغة السيد المسيح العبرية ولم تكن اللغة العبرية تحتوى الحروف المتحركة ولهذا حدث تطور لهذه اللغة وأضيفت الحروف المتحركة لكل كلمة عرفت الكتابة العبرية المضافة إليها الحروف المتحركة بأسم إسترانجلو وبعد هذا ترجمت هذه النسخة إلى اليونانية واللاتينية بعد ذلك

In the early 1960's two Americans, Drs. Norman Malik Yonan and Dan MacDougald, Jr., set out to locate an intact Aramaic New Testament. Their hope was to uncover the meaning behind Y’Shua’s Aramaic words, by which he was able to "drive out demons" and cure mental illness. Because the Yonan (Family) Codex (c. 400-700 CE) was amended and incomplete, they were interested to see if finding a more intact version of the New Testament could be enlightening. Their journey led them into Mesopotamia, and eventually to a monastery on the River Khabur, a tributary of the River Euphrates, in the mountainous region of northern Syria, and southern Turkey, a region, populated to this day, with Aramaic-speaking Christians. It was here, at this monastery on the River Khabur, that the Khabouris Codex had been treasured for centuries. At the monastery, they spent time with a centenarian monk, who was able to help them to understand some of the meanings.

As it turned out, they ended up actually purchasing the manu****** and bringing it back to America, where, for some years, a team of Aramaic-speaking scholars from the Yonan Codex Foundation labored to decipher and translate from the ancient ******. This work eventually led to some amazing discoveries, due to the newly revealed concepts from the original Aramaic. The Teachings of Y'Shua came fully alive, with new meaning and importance. As His Teachings became clearer, Dr. Dan MacDougald, Jr., an attorney in Georgia, developed a course of study, Emotional Maturity Instruction, based on the elemental Teachings of Y'Shua found in Aramaic. Over a period of years, this course proved to make significant improvements in the mental health of those who took it, including many in the penal and mental health systems. An updated version of this course, now called Laws of Living, was co-authored by Dr. MacDougald and dr. michael ryce. This course continues to be taught, annually, by dr. ryce at Heartland, his teaching center in the Ozark Mountains of Southern Missouri.

The work of the original Yonan Codex Foundation ended prior to the completion of translation. Before Dan MacDougald passed away, he left the Khabouris in the stewardship of the Western-Rite Syrian Orthodox Church, in order that the validation, ********ation, conservation, translation, publication and exhibition could be completed. Work continues on these processes, as well as development of several related books

Resources:
1) Unpublished writings of Abbott Gerrit Crawford, PhD, MSJ, Western-Rite Syrian Orthodox Church in America
2) fr. michael ryce, N.D., D.C.P.
3) Enlightenment, Khabouris Manu******, The Yonan Codex Foundation, Inc. Atlanta, GA 1993
​


coptic history​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

*24.600 ألف مخطوط للكتاب المقدس*​



*
أربعة وعشرين ألف مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس توجد فى متاحف العالم
مفتوحه لدراسة أى إنسان فيها​*
إن وجود هذه الألاف المؤلفة من المخطوطات إنما تعطى إنظباعاً أن الكلمات المكتوبة هى روح وحياة , فالكتاب المقدس بعهدية القديم (التوراة) والآخر الجديد (الإنجيل)  أحبها الناس فأرادوا إقتنائها بأى ثمن أحبوا قراءة كلماتها والسير على هداها  , ولهذا تجد الألاف من المخطوطات بجميع اللغات التى إذا طابقت نسخها قادتك إلى النسخة الإنجيلية التى بين أيدينا  لا تجدها مختلفة ولهذا تتميز المسيحية فى صدقها لأن الكتاب المقدس له أصول يمكن مراجعتها بالنسخ التى بين أيدينا لمقارنتها .

لقد ظن اباطرة روما الوثنين أنهم سيقضون على المسيحية في القرون الثلاثة الأولى للمسيحية ولكنهم فشلوا .
أما الملحد الفرنسي الشهير فولتير قال انه بعد مائة سنة ستكون المسيحية مجرد تاريخ وسيصبح الكتاب المقدس تحفة من تحف الماضي ولكن فولتير مات في عام 1778 ولم تمض50 سنة على وفاته حتى استعملت جمعية جنيف للكتاب المقدس منزله ومطبعته لنشر الكتاب المقدس بعد شرائهما .
وأرادت روسيا الشيوعية التخلص من كل ما هو مسيحي عرضت المخطوط السينائي للبيع فاشترته بريطانيا بـ510 ألف دولار وفى نفس اليوم بيعت الطبعة الأولى التى طبعت فى مطبعة فولتير الملحد بـ11 سنت = واحد من عشرة من الدولار - واليوم رجعت روسياً إلى المسيحية وينتظر أن ترجع منطقة الشرق الأوسط إلى المسيحية فى السنوات المقبلة



5300 مخطوط يوناني قديم للعهد الجديد +10.000 نسخة من الفولجاتا (الترجمة اللاتينية للكتاب المقدس) + 9.300 من المخطوطات القديمة بـ 15 لغة مختلفة قديمة



*ثانيا: مخطوطات الأصول القديمة للتوراة والأناجيل*

عندما نتكلم عن مخطوطات التوراة والأناجيل فنقول أن موسى النبى الذى نشأ وتربى فى مصر مع بنى أسرائيل كتب الشريعة الموسوية على أحجار مطلية بالجبس ( تث 27:2-4) أما الوصايا العشر فقد كتبت على ألواح من حجارة ( راجع خر32, 24:12,  31: 18 , 32: 15-16 , 34: 1 و28 وراجع تث 5: 22, 27: 2- 3 يشوع 8: 31- 32 , أرميا 13: 17 أش 4: 1)   وعلى ألواح من خشب فقد قال الرب لأشعياء " خذ لنفسك لوحاً كبيراً وأكتب عليه بقلم " ( أش 8: 1) وأيضاً على ورق البردى   كما ذكر كتاب عزدراس الأبوكريفى ( 2 عز 14: 24)   وأستخدم قلم فى الكتابة مصنوع من القصب  ( حز 45: 1)  وأستخدم قلم فى أزمنة أخرى مصنوع من الرصاص ( أى  19 : 24)  وأستخدموا قلماً مصنوع من الحديد (  أى 17: 1) أما مادة الكتابة فكانت الحبر ( أر 36: 18)  ويعتقد أنهم أطلقوا السفر على الكتب المقدسة فقالوا سفر توراة موسى ألخ وأستخدموا كلمة الدرج من الكتب التى كانوا يكتبونها على الجلود أو

 كلمة رقوق  على  ورق البردى ( أر 36 , مز 40: 7و2 و 2 تى 4: 13)
*
أولاً : المخطوطات العبرية للتوراة*

 ومع تشتت اليهود فى جميع أقطار الأرض وأنتشار المسيحية فى كل بلاد العالم فى الأزمنة القديمة , نقل اليهود والمسيحيين معهم نسخ من أسفار

أقلام وأدوات كانت تستخدم فى الكتابة

 التوراة والأناجيل واليوم نجد أمام أعيننا فى مكتبات الجامعات ومتاحف العالم عشرات الألوف من المخطوطات الكاملة للعهد القديم باللغة العبرية وعدة ألاف اخرى باللغة اليونانية كما يوجد عدد لا يمكن إحصاؤه بلغات وترجمات أخرى ونورد فيما يلى أهم وأشهر مجموعات المخطوطات التى عثر عليها الباحثون :

1- يوجد حوالى 100000(مائة ألف) مخطوط فى كامبردج من كمية المخطوطات التى أكتشفت فى جنيزة القاهرة ( وتعنى كلمة جنيزة مخزن تحفظ فيه الكتب القديمة والمستهلكة الجنيزة هي المكان من المعبد اليهودي الذي يستخدم لحفظ المخطوطات المنتهية صلاحيتها حتى يتم حرقها)

2- أما مكتبة ليننجراد فى ( أسمها بطرس برج حالياً ) بروسيا 1582 مخطوطة مكتوبة على رقوق و 725 مخطوطة أخرى مكتوبة على ورق  و 1200 قصاصات من مخطوطات غير كاملة وغير عبرية

3- وفى المتحف البريطانى يوجد 161 مخطوطة

4- وفى مكتبة برلين 146 مخطوطة

5- وفى الولايات المتحدة وحدها رقم يقارب 10000 ( عشرة ألاف) من المخطوطات والجذاذات ( القصاصات ) باللغة السامية وتشكل 5% من أسفار العهد القديم أى أكثر من 500 مخطوطة

6- وأكتشف عدد هائل من المخطوطات ما يقرب من 200000 ( مائتى ألف ) مخطوطة وقصاصة فى معبد بن عذرا فى القاهرة  سنة 1890 - منها حوالى 10000 (عشرة ألاف ) لأجزاء من أسفار العهد القديم وترجع كتابة هذه المخطوطات لزمن ما بين القرن السادس والتاسع الميلادى



*أهم نسخ مخطوطات التوراة المكتوبة باللغة العبرية السابقة :*

(1) بردية ناش ‘ ترجع هذه البردية إلى القرن الثانى الميلادى , وقد أستطاع ناش أن يحصل عليها من مصر فى سنة 1902 م وكانت هذه البردية تعتبر أقدم مخطوطة يعثر عليها وذلك قبل أكتشاف مخطوطات لفائف البحر الميت , وتحتوى على نص ليتورجى للوصايا العشر وجانب من الشما ( من خروج 20: 2 و 3 و تثنية 5: 6 و 7: 4- 5) أى " أسمع " وهى الكلمة الأولى من أصحاحات التثنية 6: 4 وهى بمثابة قانون الإيمان لبنى أسرائيل لإعلان وحدانية الرب كما قال الرب فى تثنية 6: 4 " أسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد " وكان اليهود يمارسون " الشما " فى الصلاة اليومية

(2) مخطوطة القاهرة وهى التى نسخها موسى بن أشير فى طبرية بفلسطين سنة 895 م وتحتوى على أسفار يشوع وقضاة وصموئيل وأيضا ملوك 1و2 وأشعياء 1و2 وأرميا وحزقيال والأنبياء الأثنى عشر وهى موجودة فى مجمع اليهود القراء ين بالقاهرة

(3) مخطوطة المتحف البريطانى ( شرقيات 4445) هذه المجموعة بها النص الكامل لأسقار موسى الخمسة - التوراة- - كتبت فيما بين 820 م إلى 850 م  وعليها أسم بن اشير

(4) مخطوطة حلب تحتوى هذه المخطوطة على العهد القديم كاملاً نسخها هارون بن موسى بن اشير وتؤرخ لسنة 900م- 950م وكانت محفوظة فى مجمع اليهود السفرديم بحلب وهى الآن بالقدس .

(5) مخطوطة بطرسبرج B3  ( ليننجراد سابقاً) تحتوى هذه المخطوطة على الأنبياء القدامى ( وهم أشعياء وأرميا وحزقيال) والمتأخرين ( الأثنى عشر) وترجع هذه المخطوطة لسنة 916م

(6) مخطوطة بطرسبرج B19 ( ليننجراد سابقاً ) تحتوى هذه المخطوطة على العهد القديم كاملاً  , وقد نسخت سنة 1008م - 1009م على يد صموئيل بن ياكوب بالقاهرة

(7) وكان أكبر أكتشاف للمخطوطات هى التى أكتشفت فى كهوف البحر الميت بمنطقة وادى قمران وذلك أبتداء من 1947م وحتى سنة 1965م وقد وجدت عشرات من نسخ المخطوطات كاملة محفوظة عدا سفر أستير فى قوارير من الفخار 

*أهم نسخ العهد الجديد التى تداولها المسيحيون عبر قرون*

أولاً: مخطوطات العهد الجديد المكتوبة باللغة اليونانية

ثانياً:  الترجمات القديمة ومخطوطاتها التى لا تزال محفوظة حتى ألان وهى باللغات اللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية

ثالثاً :  أقتباسات وكتابات الآباء الآساقفة فى القرون الأولى بعد المسيح , ويوجد فى كتاباتهم الآيات والأجزاء التى اخذوا  نصوصها من العهد الجديد .

أولاً : كتب العهد الجديد أول ما كتب باللغة اليونانية الكيونية ( اكوينى - لغة عامية - COIN ) وكانت هذه اللهجة منتشرة فى أرجاء ولايات الأمبراطورية الرومانية كلغة ثقافة وعلم وهى أحدى عائلة لغات الهند الأوربية Indo- European , هذا إلى جانب اللغة اللاتينية التى كان يتكلم بها الرومان الذين كانوا يحكمون العالم فى ذلك الوقت  قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح وبعده , وقد كتبت بعض مصطلحات العهد الجديد باللغة اللاتينية خاصة فى الأنجيل للقديس مرقس - أما أدوات الكتابة فكانت : القلم والحبر وورق البردى - وكذلك الرقوق المصنوعه من الجلد وقد ذكر القديس بولس هذه الرقوق فقال فى رسالته الثانية لتيموثاوس : " الكتب أيضاً ولا سيما الرقوق ( 2تى13: 4) ويذكر القديس يوحنا فى رسالته الثانية وأيضاُ رسالته الثالثة مادة الكتابة فقال : " بورق وحبر" ( 2 يو 12) - " أكتب إليك بحبر وقلم ( 3يو 13)

*مجموعة مخطوطات العهد الجديد المدونة باللغة اليونانية*

يبلغ الآن حوالى 250000 ( مائتان وخمسون ألف مخطوطة) للعهد الجديد فى بلاد كثيرة ومن عصور مختلفة ويمكن تقسيم هذه المخطوطات تبعاً للغات التى كتبت بها  - 5507 مخطوطة مكتوبة باللغة اليونانية وهى اللغة الأصلية التى كتب بها العهد الجديد , واكثر من 14000 مخطوطة لباقى ترجمات للغات أخرى وأهم هذه اللغات التى كانت منتشرة فى ذلك الوقت اللاتينية السريانية ( الآرامية) والقبطية والأرمينية وقد قسم العلماء المخطوطات المكتوبة باللغة اليونانية غلى ثلاث مجموعات .

1- المجموعة الأولى .. تضم مجموعة مكونة من 69 مخطوطة مكتوبة على ورق البردى ويرجع تاريخ أقدمها P52 أى بردية 52 إلى سنة 125م وتعد أقدم برديه على الاطلاق أما متزجر والاند فيقولون أنها ترجع الى القرن الثانى الميلادى واهميتها ان العلماء قالوا ان هذه الكلمات تعود الى انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 18 وهذه الكلمات مبتوره ولا تزيد عن 7-9 كلمات (حسب الدراسات السابقة لسنة 1995م) وأحدث مخطوطة فى هذه المجموعة (P73) ترجع إلى القرن السابع الميلادى ونورد هنا أهم مخطوطاتها :

أولاً : مخطوطة جون رايلاندز (P5) أكتشفت هذه المخطوطة بصحراء الفيوم فى مصر وذلك فى سنة 1935م ويمكن الأطلاع عليها  وهى محفوظة فى مكتبة جون رايلاندز فى بلدة مانشستر بأنجلترا - وقام روبرتس CH Roberts خبير البرديات بالأشتراك مع خبراء آخرين بدراستها وأصدروا تقريراً وقالوا أنه طبقاً لأسلوب الكتابة الذى كتبت به المخطوطة لأن الأسلوب التى كتبت به هذه المخطوطة هو نفس الأسلوب التى كتبت به مخطوطات مقارنة فى فترة ما بين 80- 130 م وقد أكد الكثيرين منهم أنها ترجع إلى مابين 85- 95م وترجع أهمية هذه المخطوطة إلى أنها تثبت وتبرهن على أن يوحنا تلميذ السيد المسيح هو كاتب الأنجيل الرابع أنجيل يوحنا لأنها تحتوى على ( يوحنا 18: 31-33) وبما أنها ترجع زمان كتابته إلى عصر كتابة يوحنا لهذا الأنجيل فهذا يدحض أدعاءات النقاد أن يوحنا ليس هو كاتب الأنجيل

 ثانياً : مخطوطة أكسفورد (P90) تشتمل هذه المخطوطة على جزء من انجيل يوحنا (18: 36- 19 : 7) ويمكن للجمهور الأطلاع عليها فى متحف أشمولين بأكسفورد ويرجع زمن كتابة هذه المخطوطة لسنة 150م  .

ثالثاً : مجموعة بودمير  أكتشفت هذه المجموعة بمصر سنة 1950م ويمكن الأطلاع عليها فى مكتبة بودمير بجينيف بسويسرا وتتكون هذه المجموعة من خمسة مخطوطات تحتوى على جزء كبير من العهد الجديد والأناجيل

1- مخطوطة (P66) موجودة فى مجلد مكون من 146 ورقة ويوجد منها 100 ورقة كما يوجد بعض باقى أوراقها فى متاحف أخرى - وتشمل هذه المخطوطة على أنجيل يوحنا بالكامل بأستثناء بعض أجزاء من أوراقها تالفة (اول 11 عدد فى الاصحاح 8) وطبقاً للدراسات التى أجريت عليها قال العلماء أنها ترجع زمن كتابتها إلى ما بين 125- 150م

2- مخطوطة (P72) وتشتمل على رسالتى بطرس الأولى والثانية وترجع إلى سنة 200م

3- مخطوطة (P73) وترجع إلى القرن السابع الميلادى وكتابتها رائعة وتشمل على جزء من الأنجيل للقديس متى ( متى 25: 43و 26: 2-3)

4- مخطوطة (P75) وتضم الجزء الأكبر من الأنجيل للقديس يوحنا والأنجيل للقديس لوقا وترجع زمان كتابتها لحوالى سنة 180 م ومن الملاحظ أن نصها شبية بنص المخطوطة الفاتيكانية والتى ترجع زمان كتابتها فى القرن الرابع ويحتمل أن تكون مخطوطة (P75) كانت هى الأصل الذى نسخت منه النسخة الفاتيكانية وبهذا الأكتشاف سقطت مزاعم النقاد الذين ادعوا أنه حدثت مراجعة للعهد الجديد عبر العصور

5- مخطوطة (P47) وترجع تاريخ كتابة هذه المخطوطة إلى القرن السابع الميلادى وتعتبر هذه المخطوطة من ضمن مجموعة المخطوطات الدقيقة وتشتمل هذه المخطوطة على أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة بأستثناء بعض الفقرات والآيات التى تلفت صفحاتها بفعل الزمن من رساءل بطرس ويوحنا ويهوذا 

6 - البردية إيجرتون 2 (Pap. Egerton 2):
والتي يرى غالبيه العلماء إنها ترجع لنهاية القرن الأول أو بداية القرن الثاني وأكثرهم تطرفاً رجع بها إلي ما قبل سنه 150م، ومحفوظة في المتحف البريطاني بلندن وتتكون من ورقتين وثالثه تالفة وتحتوى علي نصوص من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة منها أربعه نصوص تتطابق مع (يوحنا 39:5، 45، 29:9، 30:7، 39:10 ) وهذه هي ترجمتها : " قال (يسوع) لحكام الشعب هذه الكلمة فتشوا الكتب التي تظنون أن لكم فيها حياه. فهي التي تشهد لي "، " لا تظنوا إني جئت لأشكوكم إلى الآب، يوجد الذي يشكوكم وهو موسى الذي عليه رجاؤكم "، " نحن نعلم إن موسى كلمه الله، وأما أنت فلا نعلم (من أين أنت) فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم لقد قام الاتهام الآن علي عدم إيمانكم 000 "، لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى، لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عنى لآبائكم

********************

برديات بودمر
قام نيافة ألأنبا بيشوى بكتابه مقدمة كتاب كتاب وهو كتاب أديرة الصعيد وكنوز في جرار مخطوطات دير الأنبا باخوميوس المعروفة باسم مخطوطات بودمار  كتبه القس الإنجيلى الدكتور القس عبدالمسيح اسطفانوس مدير عام دار الكتاب المقدس سابقًا ومستشار ترجمة الكتاب المقدس بالشرق الأوسط  الكتاب صدر في عام* ‬2008* ‬ومدح في المقدمة الدكتور* "‬عبدالمسيح*" ‬ولقبه* "‬بالعزيز*" ‬أي* ‬أ نه شخص قريب من قلبه لمجهوده وبحثه العميق عن الأديرة القبطية بصعيد مصر،* ‬وأشاد بأسلوبه في مقدمة قيمة كتب فيها يقول*: ‬يشرفنا أن نقدم لهذا الكتاب القيم إذن* ‬كان شرفًا لنيافة الأنبا بيشوي بأن يقوم بتقديم كتاب لقس إنجيلي .. ‬
وأكمل قائلا الذي كشف في الدكتور العزيز القس* "‬عبدالمسيح اسطفانوس*" ‬لأول مرة للقارئ العربي عن التفاصيل الشيقة لقصة اكتشاف من أهم مكتشفات عصرنا الحديث وهو اكتشاف برديات يرجع تاريخها إلي منتصف القرن الثاني وبداية القرن الثالث الميلادي لأجزاء من الكتاب المقدس،* ‬أهمها بردية لأغلب انجيل يوحنا وبردية لأغلب انجيل لوقا ويوحنا ونجد أن هذه المخطوطات لأكثر الأناجيل احتواءً* ‬للاهوت المسيح وهو ما يخص العقيدة في صلبها ويكمل نيافته ثم يتتبع الكاتب بطريقة شيقة تداول إلي هذه المخطوطات وتحركاتها منذ يوم اكتشافها وحتي يومنا هذا*.‬
تم العثور علي هذه البرديات العريقة عام* ‬1952* ‬في مصر وبالتحديد علي بعد بضعة كيلو مترات من دير القديس باخوميوس بمنطقة تسمي فاو* "‬قبلي*"

 ‬وهذه البرديات معروفة دولياًَ* ‬باسم برديات بودمر نسبة إلي* "‬مارتن بودمر*" ‬الذي نقلها إلي المكتبة التي تحمل اسمه في سويسرا أغلبها موجود إلي اليوم في هذه المكتبة*.‬
ويستكمل كما يعدد الكاتب* "‬العالم*.. ‬القدير*" محتويات الكشف وهي عبارة عن مخطوطات كتابية للعهد القديم والعهد الجديد باليونانية والقبطية  

ومخطوطات أخري مسيحية* ‬غير كتابية* ‬وأخري يونانية كلاسيكية بالإضافة إلي خطابات رؤساء أديرة الرهبنة الباخومية تتضمن خطابات من القديس باخوميوس نفسه ومن هنا يفضل الكاتب تسمية هذه المخطوطات بمخطوطات دير القديس باخوميوس،* ‬هذا أحد الأسباب والسبب الآخر هو أن موقع الاكتشاف لا يبعد عن الدير سوي خمسة كيلو مترات وهو في الطريق الذي كانت تتحرك فيه المواكب الجنائزية من الدير عند موت أحد الرهبان لهذا فإننا نضم صوتنا إلي صوت الدكتور القس عبد المسيح ونؤيد هذه التسمية*.. ‬إذن هناك اتحاد في الأصوات مع الإنجيليين؟*!‬
ويضيف* "‬إننا إذاً* ‬نهيب بحمية الكاتب العزيز في الدفاع عن الكتاب المقدس ضد* ‬من يدعون تحريفه باستخدام الإعلان عن هذه المكتشفات التي تتطابق محتوياتها مع ما بين أيدينا اليوم*.. ‬وهذا يوضح أيضاً* ‬اتحاد في الاتجاهات ويؤكد* ‬عدم وجود أي اختلاف مطلق*.‬ ونهنئ الكاتب بأنه بأسلوبه الشيق والسلس وصل إلي الهدف المراد وأبرز أهمية هذه المخطوطات التي لا* ‬يعرف الكثيرون عنها شيئاً*.‬ نطلب من الرب حسب وعده الصادق أن يحفظ كتابنا المقدس من المحاربات الضارية التي يواجهها في عصرنا هذا*. ‬ويحمي شبابنا من الشكوك التي يتعرضون لها بفضل جهود وصلوات صاحب القداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث أدام الله حياته ومتعه بموفور الصحة والعافية وبفضل جهود وصلوات كل الغيورين علي الدفاع عن كلمة الله المسجلة في الأسفار المقدسة وإلي هنا انتهت المقدمة بعد أن قام بتذييلها بامضائه ورتبته داخل الكنيسة*" ‬انتهي الاقتباس*. ‬
************************************************

نشرت جريدة الأهرام القاهرية بتاريخ 4/ 9 / 2004 م العدد 43006 - خبر حريق مكتبة ألمانية فى برلين تحقيق مازن
‏ التهم حريق‏30‏ ألف مخطوط وكتاب من محتويات المكتبة العامة القديمة بمدينة فيمار المعروفة في التاريخ الألماني باسم مدينة الفلاسفة‏.‏
من بين الذ‏خائر التراثية التي التهمتها النيران النسخ الأولي من الأعمال الأدبية في ألمانيا في عصر التنوير‏,‏ في مقدمتها النسخة الأولي من إنجيل مطبوع والمعروف باسم إنجيل جوتنبرج‏,‏ والذي يعتبر في الوقت ذاته أول ترجمة ألمانية للإنجيل وضعها المصلح الديني البروستانتي مارتن لوثر‏ وألفا مخطوط ومجموعة أناجيل من العصور الوسطي والمرسوم البابوي ضد مارتن لوثر‏,‏ وأكدت الشرطة أن‏5‏ آلاف كتاب ومخطوط قد تلفت بشكل يتعذر معه أي ترميم أو إصلاح‏,‏ ودمرت النيران قاعة الروكوكو التي كان يحفظ بها مجموعة من أنفس المخطوطات‏.‏ يرجع تاريخ افتتاح هذه المكتبة إلي عام‏1691.‏ ​
coptic history​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

*مخطوطات الأنجيل التى أكتشفت فى مصر
ويرجع عمرها إلى القرن الأول الميلادى​*

يقول مؤرخوا التاريخ أن الأقباط قد ترجموا الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة القبطية في القرن الثاني . وقام الألوف من الكتبة الأقباط بنسخ نسخ من الكتاب المقدس وكتب طقسية ولاهوتية ولكن إكتشاف بقايا من مخطوطات الأناجيل القبطية من القرن الأول  فى مصر أمر اثار دهشتهم واضطروا إلى إعادة صياغة نظرياتهم من جديد , وكان إكتشاف مخطوطات قبطية من القرن الأول الميلادى أنما دل على أن المسيحية أنتشرت بينهم كالنار بين الهشيم كما أن وجود هذه المخطوطات دل أيضاً على أن الأقباط أينما أنتشروا حملوا معهم أنجيلهم وحضارتهم كإنتشار خضرة الحقول حول منيع المياة إلا  وهو نهر النيل .

والآن.. تضم مكتبات ومتاحف وجامِعات في العالم أجمع مئات الآلاف من المخطوطات القبطية..

يقول المؤرخون أن هناك 4000 مخطوطة باللغة اليونانية اللغة التى كتب بها البشارة المفرحة التى يطلق عليها العهد الجديد (الأنجيل) ما زالت موجودة حتى هذا اليوم تؤكد أن كلمة المسيح كلمة حية فعالة وقادرة وأنها لن تنتهى وما زال هناك المزيد من الآثار المخبأة فى باطن الأرض تنتظر من يكتشفها وهناك الألاف من المخطوطات التى أكتشفت فى مصر فى عشرات من متاحف العالم وجامعاتها تنتظر الألاف من علماء البرديات تحتاج للفحص والدراسة لتعلن للعالم صدق أنجيل المسيح .
*
مخطوطة البردى المعروفة بأسم : البردية رقم 52*





أكتشفت هذه المخطوطة فى مصر سنة 1920 م والتي تحتوى على قطعة من أنجيل يوحنا ( يوحنا 31:18 – 34، 37-38) وقد اكتشفت في صحراء الفيوم بمصر سنه 1935م ويؤرخها معظم العلماء بين سنه 117 إلى 135م  وعندما فحصت هذه المخطوطة فى بداية الأمر بواسطة  سى . هـ . روبرت C.H. Roberts الذى حدد تاريخ كتابتها فى الفترة من 100- 125 بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح ولكن الأبحاث الحديثة عليها أكدت أنها تعتبر أقدم مخطوطة تم العثور عليها حتى الان ويرجع تاريخها إلى أقدم من التاريخ الذى ذكره روبرت ,

ومنذ سنة 1935 وعلماء المخطوطات والذي يطلق عليهم علماء البرديات يفحصون ويدرسون أجزاء صغيرة تم العثور عليها من أقدم مخطوطات لأنجيل يوحنا وتوجد هذه المخطوطة اليوم فى مكتبة جامعة جون ريلاند John Rylands University library in Manchester ويطلق عليها أسم مخطوطة جون ريلاندز ( ب 52 : P 52)

*بردية ماجدلين  The Magdalen Papyrus  البردية رقم 64(64)*





فى سنة 1901 م أكتشفت ثلاث وريقات من اوراق البردى من أنجيل متى فى الأقصر بمصر , ولم تجذب هذه الثلاث وريقات إنتباه علماء البرديات والمخطوطات لمدة أكثر من 50 سنة حتى نشرها سى . هـ . روبرت C.H. Roberts فى سنة 1953 م , وفى التقدير الأولى بتاريخ كتابتها قال العلماء أنه يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث أو الرابع الميلادى أو آخر سنة 200م ولكن روبرت وعلماء آخرون صرحوا بأن تاريخها يرجع إلى سنة 64 م , وهذه المخطوطة توجد فى بارسيلونا two other fragments Papyrus 67(67), a fragment of Matthew housed in Barcelona and Papyrus 4 (4)  بالقرب من صفحة كاملة من أنجيل لوقا فى باريس

فى سنة 1995 م قام العالم الألمانى كارستن بيتر ثيويد Carsten Peter Thiede بدراسة البردية رقم 64 بالأجهزة المخترعه حديثاً , ثيويد بعد دراسة هذه المخطوطة ومقارنتها بمجموعات من البردى معروف تاريخها وجد أن تاريخ البردية رقم 64 يرجع إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو قبل ذلك أى ما بين 70 - 100 بعد الميلاد , وأكد أنها قد قورنت بأثنين من أوراق البردى كتبت فى سنة 64 م وعلى هذا فهى أيضاً كتبت فى نفس السنة



*تشاستر بيتى  (46)Chester Beatty Papyrus 46  البردية رقم 64*
*
Chester Beatty Biblical Papyri II ff. 15 and 90*





فى سنة 1930 م أكتشفت كميات كبيرة من أوراق البردى غالبيتها من رسائل بولس الرسول بالقرب من الغيوم فى مصر مع مخطوطات من الأنجيل وسفر الأعمال وهى موجودة فى دبلن وأجزاء فى جامعة ميتشيجان Dublin, Ireland in the Chester Beatty Collection and partially in the University of Michigan, Special Collections Library in Ann Arbor, Michigan.

هذه المخطوطات طبعت فى سنة 1936 م بواسطة فريدريك كانيون  by Fredric Kenyon الذى ذكر أنها تاريخ كتابتها كان فى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى , ولكن عالم البرديات يولريتش ولكون Papyrologist Ulrich Wilcken, ذكر أن تاريخ كتابتها سنة 200 بعد الميلاد وقد أعتمد العلماء النتيجة الأخيرة حتى هذا الوقت , ولكن بعد خمسين سنة فحصها العالم يونج كي كيم Young Kyu Kim (يعتقد انه عالم صينى) بواسطة الأجهزة الحديثة وكانت النتيجة التى توصل إليها إلأى أنها يرجع كتابتها إلى 64 م وذلك قبل تولى الأمبراطور دومتيان , وقد قارن كيم الخطوط وإنحنائاتها وأوراق البردى نفسها فوجد أنها تشبه تلك التى كتبت فى القرن الأول الميلادى وبعيدة كل البعد عن التى كتبت فى القرن الثانى الميلادى






    واضح من نصوص العهد الجديد التي إكتُشِفَت في البهنسا، بمصر الوسطى، وتؤرَّخ بحوالي 200م.، وجزء بسيط من إنجيل القديس يوحنا، مكتوب بالغة القبطية؛ الذي وُجِدَ في صعيد مصر ويُؤرََّخ في النصف الأول من القرن الثاني



****************************************************

*إكتشــــاف مخطوطات قبطية فى مقبرة فرعونية​*






فى يوم  20/2/2005   م أعلن المجلس الاعلى للاثار المصرية أن بعثة بولندية تعمل في القرنة ، وهى منطقة قرب البر الغربي في مدينة الاقصر (710 كلم جنوب) عثرت أثناء تنقيبها في مقبرة فرعونية على ثلاثة كتب من ورق البردي تتضمن كتابات قبطية (مهمة) من القرن السادس ميلادي.
وقد كان كثيرا ما يقيم الرهبان فى المقابر الفرعونية البعيدة عن العمران هرباً من الإضطهاد الذى لحقهم فى العصور الرومانية الوثنية وحتى فى العصور البيزنطية المسيحية .
ويعد هذا الاكتشاف أنه ثاني اهم اكتشاف قبطي في مصر بعد العثور على نصوص نجع حمادي داخل اناء من الفخار مدفون فى أحد الكهوف القديمة في جبل الطارق على مسافة كيلومتر واحد شمال شرق نجع حمادي في قنا الواقعة في الصعيد , وسيتحدد أهمية هذا الإكتشاف طبقاً لما لما هو موجود فى المخطوطات الثلاثة التى تم العثور عليها  .
وتوقع الامين العام للمجلس زاهي حواس : ان تقدم هذه الكتب توضيحات لممارسات المسيحيين الاوائل طقوسهم الدينية كما أوضحت نصوص نجع حمادي اسماء الاناجيل الاربعة " لوقا ومتى ومرقص ويوحنا"
أما رئيس البعثة البولندية توماس غوريك فقال أنه تم العثور على هذه المخطوطات مدفونة بالرمل في المقبرة رقم 1152 في القرنة والتي شيدت من الطوب اللبن.
وأضاف ان الكتاب الاول لم تعرف عدد صفحاته بعد الا ان غلافه خشبي مربع الشكل بطول 5ر22 سم وعرض 17 سنتم وارتفاع ثلاثة سنتم كما ان الغلاف مزين من الداخل بكتابات يونانية . اما الجزء الخارجي فلا نقوش له.
والكتاب الثاني من 50 صفحة غلافه، من جهة واحدة، من الجلد المزخرف بدوائر صغيرة في حين ان الكتاب الثالث يحوي 50 صفحة أيضا لكن حاله غير جيدة وغلافه من الجلد كما ان فوقه قطعة خشبية تحمل بعض الزخارف.
وأوضح غوريك ان اعضاء البعثة يقومون الان باجراء الترميمات اللازمة الى حين حضور خبراء ترميم في هذا النوع من الاوراق والكتب تمهيدا لدراستها والاطلاع على ما تتضمنه من معارف.

**********************************************

 الجمهورية  الأحد 11 من المحرم 1426 هـ - 20 من فبراير 2005 م عن خبر بعنوان [ بعد نصوص نجع حمادي اكتشاف ثلاثة كتب قبطية من الدولة الوسطي.. غرب الأقصر حواس: يزيح الستار عن أسرار اضطهاد الرومان للمسيحيين الأوائل ] كتب عصام عمران:
عثرت بعثة الآثار البولندية علي 3 كتب من ورق البردي عليها كتابات قبطية أمام إحدي مقابر الدولة الوسطي بمنطقةالقرنة غرب الأقصر حيث يوجد بقايا دير مبني من الطوب اللبن يرجع إلي القرن السادس الميلادي يعد ثاني أكبر كشف أثري قبطي.. بعد العثور علي نصوص نجع حمادي داخل أناء فخاري بجبل الطارق شمال شرق نجع حمادي.
صرح فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة بأن سبب وجود مثل هذه الآثار القبطية داخل منشآت فرعونية خاصة في الوجه القبلي يرجع إلي الاضطهاد الذي واجهه المسيحيون الأوائل علي يد أباطرة الرومان.
أوضح د. زاهي حواس أمين المجلس الأعلي للآثار أن الكتب الثلاثة المكتشفة ستوضح كيف مارس المسيحيون الأوائل طقوسهم الدينية كما أوضحت نصوص نجع حمادي أسماء الأناجيل الأربعة: لوقا. متي. مرقص ويوحنا.. مشيرا إلي أنه تم العثور علي الكتب الثلاثة مدفونة في الرمال.
أشار توماس جوريك رئيس البعثة البولندية إلي أن الكتاب الأول له غلاف خشبي مربع الشكل بطول 5.22سم وعرض 17سم وسمك 3 سم وزين الغلاف من الداخل بكتابات باللغة اليونانية أما الجزء الخارجي له فليس عليه أي نقوش والكتاب الثاني مكون من 50 صفحة غلاف من الجلد من جهة واحدة وطبقة الجلد الخارجي عليها بعض الزخارف وهي عبارة عن دوائر صغيرة ذات أشكال مختلفة والكتاب الثالث من حوالي 50 صفحة أيضا وغلافه مصنوع من الجلد وفي حالة غير جيدة وعليه قطعة صغيرة من الخشب مزخرفة يرجح أنها قفل الكتاب.
أوضح عبدالله العطار مستشار الآثار الإسلامية والقبطية أنه للحفاظ علي الكتب قامت البعثة بترميم الكتب ووضعها في أغلفة بلاستيكية لحمايتها لحين حضور خبراء ترميم المحفوظات من بولندا لاجراء الترميم اللازم حتي يتسني للبعثة فتح الكتب لقراءة ودراسة ما بها من خطوط لتفسير بعض الطقوس الدينية التي مارسها المسيحيون الأوائل في هذه المنطق

*******************************************

يذكر الدكتور هنرى رياض، أنه وجد على إحدى البرديات Chester Beatty جزءاً من سفر أشعياء النبى وله ترجمة باللغة القبطية (كما هى معروفة الآن). فهذا دليل على أن مصرياً مسيحياً فى منتصف القرن الثالث حاول ترجمة النص اليونانى للغة الأصلية, وبذلك ظهر الإنجيل باللغة القبطية ابتداء من النصف الأول من القرن الثالث وكان بدء ظهوره فى الوجه القبلى حيث كانت اللغة اليونانية أقل انتشاراً والعنصر المصرى هو الغالب.

**************************************************

وقد حافظ اهالى الفيوم على لهجتهم الخاصة (اللهجة الفيومية ) من اللغة القبطية حيث أن الفيوم يعتبر أقليم منفصل وله خاصيته الفريدة عن باقى أقاليم مصر   واستمر هذا الوضع حتى زمن البابا يوساب البطريرك الـ52، وكان هذا واضحاً بين الرهبان، وفي ذلك يذكر الأستاذ نبية كامل عن راهب عاش بدير القلمون جنوبى الفيوم كان يترجم إلى اللغة القبطية الفيومية. فيقول " أن أن ووجد فى زمن البابا يوساب الـ52 من يستطيع أن يقرأ القبطية الأولى (الديموطيقىأوالهيراطيقى) فى شخص راهب عاش بدير القلمون جنوبى الفيوم وقام فى أول توت عام 225عربية هجرية – 30 أغسطس 840 م, بترجمة كتابة بها إلى العربية. ويذكر المقريزى هذا عن القاضى أبى عبد الله محمد بن سلامة القضاعى (الذى عاش فى منتصف القرن 11م) عن بعض الرواة له : حدثنى رجل من عجم مصر من قرية من قراها تدعى قفط, وكان عالماً بأحوالها وطالباً لكتبها القديمة ومعادنها. قال: وجدنا فى كتبنا القديمة إن قوماً احتفروا قبراً فى دير أبى هرميس فوجدوا فيه ميتاً فى أكفانه وعلى صدره قرطاس ملفوف فى خرق فاستخرجوه من الخرق, فرأوا كتاباً لا يعرفونه وكان الكتاب بالقبطية الأولى فطلبوا من يقرأه لهم, فقيل إن بدير القلمون من أرض الفيوم راهباً يقرأه, فخرجوا إليه فقرأه لهم. وكان فيه: كتب هذا الكتاب فى أول سنة من ملك دقلديانوس الملك (فى عام 284م) وإنّا استنسخناه من كتاب نسخ فى أول سنة من ملك فيلبس الملك (القرن 4 ق.م) ... وأن هذا الكتاب مترجم من القبطى إلى العربى, فى أول يوم من توت وهو يوم الأحد سنة 225 من سنى العرب. ​
coptic history​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

*أقدم مخطوطة للإنجيل مكتوبة باللغة الأرامية​*



أقدم مخطوطة للإنجيل مكتوبة باللغة الأرامية (اللغة التي تكلَّم بها المسيح)
صفحة من النسخة الأرامية للإنجيل
 اللغة التي تشبه في كلمات كثيرة منها اللغة العربية، إلاَّ أنه في ولاية كيرالا بجنوب الهند، ما زالت إلى الآن تُستخدم هذه اللغة (التي هي لهجة من لهجات اللغة السريانية) في الطقوس والخدمات الليتورجية في كنيسة مالابار السريانية الأرثوذكسية، والتي يُعتبر تقليدياً أن القديس توما الرسول هو الذي أسَّسها عام 52م.
وفي جامعات ولاية كيرالا تُقدَّم دورات لدراسة اللغة الأرامية - السريانية. وفي هذا الإطار، من المهم أن نتعرَّف على "الإنجيل الأرامي" المفقود منذ القرن السادس عشر في كيرالا، وكيف تم استرجاع هذه المخطوطة التي ظلَّت مختفية لعدة قرون خلال الاحتلال البرتغالي للهند.
النسخة الأرامية من أقدم النسخ الأثرية للإنجيل:
ومن المعروف أن من أقدم نسخ الكتاب المقدس في العالم هما: النسخة الفاتيكانية، وهي محفوظة في مكتبة الفاتيكان؛ والنسخة السينائية، وهي محفوظة في المتحف البريطاني. إلاَّ أن الكنيسة الأنجليكانية في انجلترا حصلت في القرن التاسع عشر على نسخ من الكتاب المقدس الأرامي من كيرالا، والتي تعتبر مثلها مثل نسختي الفاتيكان والمتحف البريطاني في قِدَمها وأهميتها. وتوجد هذه الكنوز التي من الهند الآن في جامعة كامبريدج في انجلترا.
ترجمات الكتاب المقدس الأولى:
وقد كُتبت نسخ الكتاب المقدس أصلاً باللغات الأرامية والعبرية واليونانية. وقد ترجم العلاَّمة جيروم في وقت مبكر (القرن الخامس) الكتاب المقدس كله إلى اللغة اللاتينية لغة الغرب. وبينما كانت هذه الترجمة اللاتينية المعروفة باسم "الفولجاتا" هي النسخة المعتمدة لدى الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية في الغرب، إلاَّ أن هناك نسخة أخرى هي الترجمة الأرامية / السريانية كانت تستخدمها كنيسة أنطاكية في سوريا. ومن المفترض أن هذه النسخة من الكتاب المقدس أُحضِرَت من مالابار بالهند، حيث إن المسيحية هناك تعود إلى القرن الأول من كرازة الرسول توما أحد الاثني عشر تلميذاً. وكان الذي يرسم رئيس أساقفة مالابار، بطريرك أنطاكية للسريان الأرثوذكس. وتمثـِّل ليتورجية مالابار أحد أقدم الليتورجيات في العالم.
وتعتبر النسخة السريانية الأرامية لإنجيل متى الأصل الأساسي للإنجيل، كما يقول علماء الكتاب المقدس، لأنها أُحضِرَت إلى الهند قبل عام 325م، السنة التي انعقد فيها المجمع المسكوني الأول في مدينة نيقية، والذي قنَّن وحدَّد أسفار الكتاب المقدس المعترف بها.
غزو الهند بواسطة البرتغاليين، وإحضارهم النسخة اللاتينية معهم:
وقد استمرت الكنيسة المسيحية الهندية في مالابار تقتني وتتبع النسخة السريانية من الكتاب المقدس. وفي عام 1498م أتى البرتغاليون إلى الهند، وحملوا معهم تراث الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية. وبالرغم من أنهم اغتبطوا بوجود كنيسة مسيحية من أهالي البلاد في مالابار، إلاَّ أنهم أضمروا أن يلغوا تأثير البطريرك الأنطاكي من الكنيسة الهندية، وأرادوا أن ينقل الهنود المسيحيون ولاءهم إلى البابا في روما. وقد سبَّب هذا منازعات كثيرة بين البرتغاليين والكنيسة المسيحية في مالابار.
وأخيراً، وفي عام 1599م، قرر رئيس الأساقفة مينيزيس الممثل الشخصي للبابا الروماني في الهند، أن السبب الرئيسي في تمسُّك الكنيسة الهندية بمرجعيتهم إلى الكنيسة السريانية هو نسختهم السريانية للكتاب المقدس، فدبَّر استبعاد هذه "النسخة الأرامية السريانية" للإنجيل.
وكنتيجة لاستخدام أساليب الترهيب والترغيب، بالإضافة إلى استعراض القوة العسكرية، اضطر الإكليروس المسيحيين السريان في الهند أن يأتوا بكل الكتب اللاهوتية إلى "أودانبار" في مالابار. وهناك عُقد مجمعٌ كان الغرض منه تصحيح "أخطاء" مزعومة في النسخة السريانية للكتاب المقدس. وفي هذا المجمع الذي استمر أسبوعاً، أُحرقت كل المخطوطات التي تحوي النسخة السريانية للكتاب المقدس مع مخطوطات ثمينة أخرى، تُبرهن على صحة عقيدة الهنود المسيحيين السريان.
وفي ضربة واحدة أُزيل أثر كل المخطوطات والوثائق التي تحوي أموراً تختص بالكنيسة الهندية السريانية ما قبل عام 1599م. وبالإضافة إلى كل هذا، دمَّروا المكتبة الخاصة برئيس الأساقفة الهندي السرياني بأكملها. هذه الأعمال التدميرية اعتبرها المؤرخون بمثابة نزعة تخريبية، تضاهي حرق المكتبة الكبرى في مدينة الإسكندرية بأمر من عمر بن الخطاب عام 643م.
ولقد فوجئ الإكليروس الهندي السرياني بهذه المحرقة التي أتاها البرتغاليون، ولم يكونوا يتوقعون أن يأتوا بهذا التخريب، ولم يستطيعوا أن ينقذوا أياً من هذه الوثائق الثمينة.
إنقاذ نسخة فريدة قديمة:
ولكن بتدبير الله، فإن الرسائل التي بعث بها رئيس الأساقفة البرتغالي بإحضار كل المخطوطات والوثائق اللاهوتية، لم تصل إلى إحدى كنائس أحد الجبال في وسط مالابار. ونجت نسخة يتيمة من الكتاب المقدس الأرامي السرياني من الدمار!
وقد صارت هذه النسخة فيما بعد أكثر المخطوطات الثمينة لدى الكنيسة السريانية في الهند، وأُحيطت بحجاب من السرية، ولم يعلم بها إلاَّ قلة من كبار رجال الإكليروس الهندي السرياني.
اكتشاف هذه النسخة بعد قرنين من الزمان:
وبعد قرنين من الزمان، حضر إلى مالابار مبشر إنجليزي اسمه دكتور كلاود بوكانان، وأبدى اهتماماً كبيراً بتاريخ المسيحيين السريان الذين اتخذ منهم أصدقاء كثيرين. كما صمم على أن يكسب ودَّ مار ديونيسيوس رئيس الكنيسة المسيحية السريانية هناك. ففي عام 1807م، أراه رئيس الأساقفة مار ديونيسيوس "الإنجيل المفقود" أي هذه المخطوطة. ويقول دكتور بوكانان نفسه: "إن هذا المجلد المخطوط كان يحوي أسفار كِلاَ العهدَيْن القديم والجديد، مزيَّناً ومجلَّداً بجلد سميك من جلد الغزال، ومنسوخاً على ورق كبير يحوي 3 أعمدة في كل صفحة، وبخط جميل دقيق. أما الخط فهو من نوع الخط الاسترانجلو السرياني، وكلمات كل سفر معدودة ومسجَّلة. لكن المخطوط تعرَّض لتمزُّقات قديمة العهد وبسبب الإهمال. وفي بعض الصفحات، يبدو الحبر قد بهت تماماً من على الصفحة، تاركاً الورقة ببياضها الطبيعي، لكن الحروف يمكن تمييزها عموماً من الحزِّ الذي تركه القلم، أو من بقايا تآكل مادة الحبر".
وقد ناقش الدكتور بوكانان مع رئيس الأساقفة الحالة الرثة للمجلد، وقال له إنه فيما لو استأمنه رئيس الأساقفة على الكتاب، فسوف يقوم بطبعه وبهذا يحفظه من الضياع. وبالرغم من أن القرار كان صعباً على رئيس الأساقفة أن يتَّخذه من حيث إن المجلد ظل محفوظاً إلى ما يزيد على ألف عام، إلاَّ أنه كان يعرف أن البريطانيين أصحاب همة أكثر من البرتغاليين مع اتساع الفكر تجاه المخالفين في العقيدة. كما أن رئيس الأساقفة كان غير واثق من إمكانية الحفاظ بالمخطوط (الإنجيل المفقود) سنين أكثر، كما أن الدمار الذي سبَّبه السلطان تيبو للكنائس الهندية منذ عشر سنين محت معالم كثيرة مهمة، حتى أن الإرسالية المشهورة في فيرابولي فقدت كل مخطوطاتها حينما غرقت السفينة التي كانت تحمل التراث هرباً من بطش هذا السلطان. لذلك أحس رئيس الأساقفة أنه إذا تم طبع المجلد، فسوف يبقى ما يحتويه سالماً إلى الأبد. لذلك أعطى المجلد الذي يحوي الأسفار إلى دكتور بوكانان.
وقد أهدى دكتور بوكانان بدوره مجلَّدات ومخطوطات أخرى سريانية إلى جامعة كمبريدج، حيث ما زالت محفوظة إلى الآن في مكتبة الجامعة.
وفي عام 1815م، تم طبع هذا الكتاب المقدس القديم بواسطة جمعية الكتاب المقدس البريطانية والأجنبية. وقد وجد العلماء اللاهوتيون المسيحيون ما أبهجهم وأدهشهم، إذ استطاعوا أن يجدوا في هذه النسخة دقة تساعدهم على مقارنتها بالنسخ الأخرى من الكتاب المقدس. وهكذا صار هذا المجلد مرجعاً ثميناً لدراسة نسخ الكتاب المقدس المختلفة.
ويُعتبر هذا الاكتشاف بالنسبة للهند، أمراً يدعو إلى الفخر من جانب هذه الدولة، التي تضم أكبر الأديان بما فيها: الهندوسية والإسلام والمسيحية والبوذية والجاينية والسيخ، والتي كانت الملاذ الأخير للزرادشتية (من إيران) واليهودية في آسيا، والآن هي الدولة التي تقدِّم مثل هذه النسخة النادرة التي حُفِظَت بسلام على مدى القرون حتى منذ ما قبل قبول أوروبا المسيحية.
عن مجلة: Shroro
مجلة الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية
مجلد 1: عدد 7: مايو 2005​

coptic history​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 أبريل 2011)

مرسي rosetta
علي الموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مايو 2011)

*مخطوطات قمران ولفائف البحر الميت أكبر أكتشاف اسكت الكاذبون
*​





  نحن نقول عن طريق الصدفة أكتشفت لفائف البحر الميت ولكن أهل الإيمان يقولون لقد أدخرها ربنا حتى يظهرها ليكشف كذب المسلمون عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس , وقد بدأ أكتشاف لغائف البحر الميت سنة 1946م

كانت هذه المخطوطات فى المتحف المعروف بأسم متحف روكفلر التابع للملكة الردنية الهاشمية بالقدس (اورشليم ) حتى حرب 1967 م الذى أستولت إسرائيل فيه على أورشليم فأخذت مخطوطات وادى القمران وغيرها ونقلته إلى متحف الكتاب الإسرائيلى بالقدس الغربية

مخطوطات وادى القمران هو الاسم الذي يطلق على مجموعة من المخطوطات ترجع في أصلها إلى جماعة دينية قديمة كانت تعيش بالقرب من البحر الميت







الإكتشافات الأولى : لا يعلم أحد على وجه اليقين متى اكتشفت أولى هذه لفائف وادى القمران البالغة الأهمية  ، ولكن من المرجح أنها أكتشفت سنة 1947 . فقد جال أحد البدو يبحث عن شاته الضالة ولما قذف بحجر وهو يبحث عن خروفه الضال سقط الحجر علي شيء بداخل كهف محدثاً دوياً عالياً.ودفع الفضول ذلك الراعي لكي يعرف مصدر هذا الصوت، ظاناً أنه قد يكونهناك كنز فدخل إلى أحد الكهوف  في المنحدرات العالية في وادي قمران على بعد نحو ميل إلى الغرب من الطرف الشمالي الغربي للبحر الميت . وعلى بعد يزيد قليلاً عن ثمانية أميال إلى الجنوب من أريحا . تعثرت أقدام هذا البدوي في عدة جرار يبلغ إرتفاع الجرة منها أكثر من قدمين ، ونحو عشر بوصات في العرض ، وكانت المخطوطات مصنوعة من جلد رقيق موصول معاً وعددها 11 مخطوطاً.وكانت رقوق الجلد ملفوفة في نسيج من كتان ، فأخذها من الكهف سراً وذهب بها لأحد محال التحف الأثرية في بيت لحم  نظير جنيهات قليلة،  اشتراها أحد التجار في القدس. ثم قام التاجر ببيع ستة منها لأستاذ في الجامعة العبرية، والخمسة الباقية لرئيس أساقفة دير القديس مرقس السرياني الأرثوذكسي الذي أرسل تلك المخطوطات إلي المعهد الأمريكي للدراسات الشرقية بالقـدس؛ فتبين أنها نسخة كاملة من سفر إشعياء وأن الحروف التي كتبت بها المخطوطـات ترجع إلي ما قبل سنة 100 ق.م. أما الكتان الذي كان يغلف المخطوطات فلقد أُرسِل إلي معهد الدراسات النووية بشيكـاجو بأمريكـا وباستخدام مقياس جيجر وُجِد أنه يرجع إلي زمان ما بين 167ق.م إلي 233م. ونتيجة لهذه الدراسات التى أحدثت ضجة فى العالم توجهت بعثـة للتنقيب في خرائب هذه المنطقة فتوالت اكتشافات المزيد من الكهوف. وفي عام 1957 اكتشف 11 كهفاً آخر في نفس المنطقة تحوي نحو 400 مخطوطاً. وفي الكهف الرابع وحده وجد أكثر من عشرة آلاف قصاصة متعددة غطت أجـزاء لأسفار العهد القديم كله، عدا سفر واحد هو سفر أستير.
وعندما قام عدد من علماء الآثار بفحص اللفائف في 1947 ، وقد ظن البعض في البداية أنها مخطوطات مزيفة ، ولكن أ . ل . سوكنك من الجامعة العبرية بأورشليم ، أثبت أنها مخطوطات أثرية قديمة واستطاع شراء ثلاث منها . ونقلت بعض المخطوطات إلى المعاهد الأمريكية المختصة بالأبحاث الشرقية ، حيث تحقق مديرها مستر ج . تريفر من قيمتها ونجح في تصويرها ، وأرسل بعض صورها إلى و.ف.أولبريت – العالم في الأركيولوجية الكتابية . وقد قرر هذا العالم أن هذه اللفائف تعتبر أهم كشف لمخطوطات العهد القديم ، وهو ما أيدته الأبحاث المتوالية على هذه المخطوطات .

وعندما تأيديت أهمية هذه اللفائف ، قامت الحرب بين العرب وإسرائيل في سنة 1948 ، فحالت دون تحديد موقع الكهف الأول والتنقيب فيه تنقيباً علمياً ، وهو ما قام به في 1949 ج.ل.هاردنج من إدارة الأثار الأردنية ، ومستر ى.ديفو من مدرسة التوراة في أورشليم فاستطاعا استعادة مئات القصاصات من المخطوطات الكتابية وغير الكتابية ، والأبوكريفية التي لم يكن بعضها معروفاً من قبل .

وهكذا كان الكهف مستودعاً لمكتبة تتكون من نو مائتي لفافة ، ويحتمل أن الأيدي قد إمتدت إليها من قبل إذا صحت رواية يوسابيوس من أن أوريجانوس استخدم ترجمة يونانية لسفر المزامير وجدت في كهف بالقرب من أريحا .

وقد تكون هي نفس المكتبة التي وصفت بأنها " بيت الكتب الصغير " الذي وجده أحد الرعاة بالقرب من أريحا في نحو عام 8.. م ، وبلغ خبره البطريرك النسطوري تيموثاوس الأول

وكانت الحرب الفلسطينية دافعاً إلى نقل اللفائف ، التي كانت في حوزة البطريرك السرياني إلى الولايات المتحدة في 1948 حيث نشرها م.باورز ، ج.تريفر ، و هـ . براونلي . وقد اشتملت هذه اللفائف على لفافة كاملة لنبوة إشعياء ، وتعليق على سفر حبقوق ، ووثيقة أطلق عليها باروز اسم " كتاب النظام " لأنه كان يشتمل على القواعد التي تحكم حياة الجماعة في قمران

ولم يمكن في البداية فض إحدى اللفائف التي ظنوا في البداية أنها " سفر لامك " الأبوكريفي ، فلم تفتح اللفافة إلا في 1956 وثبت أنها الإصحاحات الأولى من سفر التكوين بصياغة أخرى وقد نشر في 1956 تحت اسم " التكوين الأبوكريفي "





. أما اللفائف التي حصل عليها أ.ل.سوكنك ، فكانت تشتمل على لفافة غير كاملة لسفر إشعياء ، ومخطوطة عن الحرب ، وأربعة أجزاء من مجموعة من ترانيم الشكر ، وقد نشر كل المجموعة في 1954 ، يادين بن سوكنك – بعد موت أبيه – تحت عنوان :" كنز اللفائف المخبوءة ". كما نشر دكتور بارثلمي ، ج.ت.ميليك القصاصات التي وجدت في الكهف الأول في قمران في 1955 تحت اسم " قمران – الكهف الأول "

ثم تتالت الإكتشافات من عام 1951 وحتى عام 1955 ، ولكن على ما تدل هذه المخطوطات ؟

*مستوطنة قمران*





عندما بدأ التنقيب في منطقة قمران رسمياً في 1949 ، لاحظ العلماء الأركيولوجيون بعض الخرائب على هضبة صخرية تبعد نحو ميل إلى الجنوب من الكهف الأول . وبعد بعض الفحوص الأولية ، بدأ التنقيب في كل هذه الخرائب في عام 1952 مما أسفر عن اكتشاف جرة سليمة تماثل في الحجم والشكل الجرار التي وجدت في الكهف الأول بمنطقة قمران ، مما دل – بلا أدنى شك – على وجود صلة مباشرة بين من كانوا يشغلون هذه الخرائب التي سميت " خربة قمران " والمخطوطات التي وجدت في الكهف الأول ، وواضح أن جماعة دينية عاشت يوماً ما في ذلك الموقع ، وهم الذين خلفوا وراءهم الوائق التي وجدت في الكهوف المجاورة . كما وجدت مقبرة متصلة بالخربة بها هياكل عظمية لرجال ونساء ، مما أيد وجود هذه الصلة . وقد كشفت الحملات التيتلت ذلك عن كل آثار تلك الجماعة . وكان في الركن الشمالي الغربي من المبنى الرئيسي ، برج كبير حصين ، يبدو أنه قد تم ترميمه وتدعيمه عقب زلزلة شديدة في 31م، أحدثت به تلفاً في الجانب الشرقي وفي الركن الجنوبي الشرقي منه . وكان المبنى الرئيسي للجماعة يشغل مساحة 12.قدماً مربعاً تقريباً في الجانب الشمالي من حجرة الطعام والمطبخ . وإلى الجنوب الغربي كانت توجد خمس حجرات ، لعلها كانت تستخدم أماكن للدراسة والصلاة . وكان في إحدى الغرف ( غرف النساخ ) بقايا مقاعد رخامية ، يرجح جداً أن بعض لفائف قمران قد كتبت فوقها . ووجود محبرتين من العصر الروماني احداهما من الخزف والثانية من النحاس الأصفر ، ساعد على تحديد التاريخ بدقة

وفي الركن الجنوبي الشرقي من الموقع ، أزاح المنقبون التراب عن بقايا مصنع به الآلات التي كان يستخدمها أعضاء الجماعة .كما اكتشف قمينة للفخار بالقرب من المكان ، مما دل على أن الجماعة كانت مكتفية ذاتياً . كما كان يوجد بالموقع مراحيض وقنوات وأحواض للمياه .وتدل كثرة الأحواض والخزانات على أن تلك الجماعة الدينية كانت شديدة الاهتمام بطقوس الاغتسال ، كما أن مجتمعاً من 5.. شخص مثلاً ، يحتاج إلى موارد كبيرة للمياه . ويظن أن تلك الجماعة كانت تستمد احتياجاتها من الحبوب والخضراوات واللحوم من " عين فشكة " ، وهي واحة نخيل تقع على بعد ميلين إلى الجنوب من الخربة على الشاطئ الغربي للبحر الميت

كما أن قطع الفخار والنقود التي وجدت في أثناء التنقيب ساعدت بدورها على تأكيد الصلة بين تلك الطائفة الدينية ولفائف قمران . وقد جاءت قطع الفخار من ثلاثة مستويات ، تمل ثلاثة عهود مختلفة ، هي بالتقريب : من 11. – 31 ق.م ، من 1 – 68م ، من 66 – 1..م. على التوالي . وفي أواخر 1954 وجدت غرفة المخزن للمبنى الرئيسي ، جرة إسطوانية من نفس شكل وحجم الجرار التي وجدت في كهف قمران الأول ، مما دعم أكثر وجود الصلة بين تلك الطائفة ومخطوطات الكهوف . كما عثر أيضاً على نقود تمثل عصور الولاة الرومانيين على اليهودية ، وكذلك لاث وعشرون قطعة من عهد هيرودس أغريباس الأول ( 37 – 44م.) ، وترجع بعض النقود إلىما بعد سقوط أورشليم في سنة 7.م ، بينما عثروا في المستوى الالث على نحو اثنتي عشرة قطعة من النقود ترجع إلى زمن الثورة اليهودية الثانية














*
مجتمع الأخوة في قمران*

*أصلهم*

لقد أوضحت الخصائص العامة لجماعة قمران من المخطوطات التي اكتشفت في الكهوف ، وبخاصة من محتويات كتاب نظام الجماعة ( من الكهف الأول ) ، ولو أننا لم نصل إلى معرفة كل ما نريد عنهم ، فما زالت هناك مسائل عن طبيعة شركتهم لم نجد لها حلاً






 كانت الطائفة تتكون من جماعة من الكهنة والعلمانيين يحيون حياة مشتركة في تكريس متزمت لله . وقد كشفت أسرار النبوة لمؤسس الطائفة وهو كاهن يوصف بأنه " المعلم البار " . وكان من أهم مظاهر حياة الجماعة تفسير الكتب المقدسة بما يتفق مع شهادة الطائفة ونهاية الدهر . وقد أرسل الله " المعلم البار " ليعلن الدينونة التي ستحل بإسرائيل . وبناء على ما جاء في تفسير حبقوق ، لقد عرف المعلم البار من مضمون النبوة أكثر مما عرفه النبي نفسه ، ورغم التأخير – حسب الظاهر – فإن النهاية ستأتي ، ولكن " بقية " ستنجو ، وهذه البقية هي جماعة قمران التي أرضت الله بولائها للتوراة وإيمانها بـ " المعلم البار "

وقد رفض هذه الرسالة رفضاً باتاً ، الكاهن الشرير وأتباعه الذين يهتمون بحرفية التوراة لا بروحانيتها . وواضح أن الإشارة إلى الكاهن الشرير كانت تعني رئيس الكهنة في أورشليم حيث يقال عنه " الحاكم في إسرائيل " والذي يحمل " الاسم الحقيقي " . وحيث توجد إشارة واضحة لرياسة الكهنوت ، فلا بد أنه قد حدث صدام معين في بدء تاريخ الجماعة ، بين " المعلم البار " و رئيس الكهنة الأورشليمي ، لأن التفسير يتحدث عن اضطهاد الكاهن الشرير للمعلم البار والإضرار به جسدياً ، وقد بلغ الدام ذروته في يوم الكفارة حين قضى الكاهن الشرير على المعلم البار وجعل أتباعه يعثرون . وهذه بلا شك ، إشارة إلى موت القائد وتبدد الأنصار








*الحياة المشتركة*






إن قانون الجماعة بالغ الأهمية لمعرفة نظام تلك الطائفة التي كانت تتكون من مجموعة من الكهنة و العلمانيين يعيشون حياة مشتركة في تكريس لله . وبناء على ما جاء في " كتاب النظام " ، كان على الذين يرغبون في الدخول إلى العهد " أن يخضعوا لبعض الطقوس التمهيدية ، يوضعون بعدها تحت الاختبار ، ويحصلون على العضوية الكاملة بعد ثلاث سنوات . وكان يجب

على كل عضو أن يجدد كل سنة تعهده بالطاعة . وفي نفس الوقت يحذر من الأخطاء التي تؤدي إلى طرده من الجماعة . ويبين العمود الخامس من " مخطوطة النظام " القواعد المختصة بإدارة الجماعة ، ويتضح منها أن الجماعة كان يحكمها الشيوخ والكهنة للإنشغال بدراسة الكتاب والإشتراك في نوع من العبادة السرية











 وكانت الطائفة تعتبر نفسها إسرائيل الحقيقي ، تنتظر إقامة الحكم السماوي على الأرض . وكان إنتظار ظهور المسيا يتردد كثيراً في فكر الجماعة ، لأن أعضاء الجماعة كان يطلب منهم أن يعيشوا حسب التوراة حتى يأتي النبي وشخصان مسياويان يسميان " مسيحي هرون وإسرائيل ". . وفي وثيقة معنونة باسم " المؤلف الصدوقي " – عن جماعة دينية تعرف باسم " متعاهدي دمشق " ، شديد الشبه بجماعة قمران ، وكثيراً ما خلط بينهما العلماء – يُذكر " مسياهرون وإسرائيل " ، وهكذا يحدد انتظارهم لشخص واحد . ونجد ملخص مفاهيهم للمسا في وثيقة جاءت من الكهف الرابع تحتوي على سلسلة من الآيات الكتابية ، فتبدأ بالوعد لموسى بقيام نبي مثله ( سفر التثنية 18 : 18 ) وتذكر أقوال بلعام ( سفر العدد 24 : 15 – 19 ) وتختتم ببركة موسى ( التثنية 33 : 8 وما بعدها ) ، ثم اقتباس من كتاب زائف مجهول






ويصور لنا " قانون الجماعة " المسيا مشتركاً في وليمة في العصر الجديد ، وكان الحاضرون يجلسون بحسب مقامهم . وقام الكاهن الرئيسي ببركة الخبز والخمر ، ثم قام المسيا – الذي كان يشغل مركزاً ثانوياً – ببركة الطعام أيضاً . وواضح أن الوليمة رؤوية ، ولو أنه قد أجريت في نفس الوقت بعض الأسرار المقدسة . وكان توقعهم للأحداث التي ستسفر عن الملكوت السماوي ، هي الموضوع الرئيسي للمواعظ . وكانت الجماعة تعتقد أن الملكوت سيظهر بعد هزيمة " الكتيم " من الأقطار المختلفة ، وخروج إسرائيل منتصرة ، وسيكون لها نظام ثيوقراطي وذبائح وكهنوت أشبه بما جاء في حزقيال

. وكانت للتطهيرات الطقسية مكانة كبيرة في ممارسات الجماعة ، وكانوا يجلبون كميات كبيرة من المياه لهذه الأغراض ، وكانوا يشددون على المفاهيم الروحية لتلك الطقوس ، فكانوا يؤكدون بوضوح أن التطهير الحقيقي يتم بهذه الطقوس متى توفرت التوبة الحقيقية والخضوع لله . وكانوا يدرسون التوراة نهاراً وليلاً في قمران ويحفظون الأعياد المقدسة بكل تدقيق . ويظن أن " المتعاهدين " كانوا يعتنقون فكراً ثنائياً عن الكون الذي فيه أرواح النور وأرواح الظلمة ، الله والشرير ، في تعارض أخلاقي كما في الزرادشتية ، ولن ينتهي الصراع بينهما إلا في يوم الدينونة ، الذي هو موضوع " لفافة الحرب " في وصف المعركة بين أبناء النور وأبناء الظلمة ، والتي كان يجب على الجماعة الاستعداد لها . ورغم ميلهم للثنائية ، كان الأعضاء يتمسكون بالصدق والعدالة والتواضع والتكريس ، محاولين تحقيق هذه الفضائل بحياتهم المنضبطة

علاقتهم بالأسينيين






كثيراً ما قيل عن جماعة قمران بأنهم أسينييون ، ولكن رغم الكثير من وجوه الشبه مثلحياة الأديرة ، والعمل اليدوي  والتكريس الروحي ، فإن هناك وجوه اختلاف واضحة بينهما ، فجماعة قمران يختلفون عن الأسينيين بممارستهم الزواج وتقديم الذبائح الحيونية ، كما أنهم لم يكونوا مسالمين ، وقد تجنبوا كل اتصال بالعالم الخارجي ، ولو أن يوسيفوس قد ذكر أن كلمة " أسينيين " كانت فضفاضة في استخدامها . ويحسن في الوقت الحاضر ألا نعتبر جماعة قمران جماعة أسينية بمعنى الكلمة حيث أنهم قد يكونون أقرب جداً " للمغاريين " سكان الكهوف الذين ظهروا في أوائل العصر المسيحي
*
جماعة قمران والمسيحية*



حاول بعض العلماء أن يروا في جماعة قمران إرهاصاً واضحاً بالمسيحية باعتبار أن أقوى وجوه الشبه هو المعلم البار بالمسيا ، والحياة المنضبطة المنظمة التي لها أسرارها المقدسة . ولكن جماعة قمران لم تعتبر مطلقاً أن مؤسسها هو المسيا ، ولم تكن حياة الدير عندهم شبيهة بالحياة المسيحية في عصرها الأول ، كما أن الأسرار المقدسة في الإنجيل لها أسس لاهوتية تختلف عن أسس جماعة قمران ، كما أن الفكر المسيحي عن الخطية والكفارة يختلف تماماً عن فكر جماعة قمران . والقول بأن يوحنا المعمدان بل ويسوع نفسه قد قضيا وقتاً للتعلم في مقر الجماعة ، إنما هو محض تخمين ، حيث توجد – في الواقع – اختلافات جوهرية بين لاهوت وممارسات جماعة قمران ، وبين حياة وتعاليم يوحنا المعمدان وحياة وتعاليم المسيح مما ينفي وجود أي صلة بهم . وبالرغم من استناد جماعة قمران وكذلك يسوع ، إلى الإعلان الإلهي في العهد القديم ، فإن الشبه الوحيد بين تعاليم جماعة قمران وتعليم المسيح ينحصر في الإصحاح الخامس من إنجيل متى ، كما أن أصداء أسلوب قمران في العهد الجديد تقتصر على بعض العبارات مثل " ابناء النور " ، " الحياة الأبدية " ، " نور الحياة " ، " أعمال الله " ، و " ليكونوا واحداً "





جزء من مخطوطة طولها 3.6 مترا تعد إحدى أطول نصوص التوراة التي عثر عليها منذ أربعينات القرن الماضي














ورد ذكر البحر الميت في الكتاب المقدس تحت اسم بحر الملح (تكوين3:14)

كما ورد ذكره مرات أخرى تحت اسم بحر السديم ، او بحر العربة .

ولقدر عرف النبطين أبناء الموجة العربية الرابعة التي وصلت مشارف شبه الجزيرة العربية سنة 500 ق.م .، كانوا قد أكتشفوا  طريقة استخراج البيتومين والقطران من مياه البحر الميت

 .  كانوا يصدرون هاتين المادتين إلى مصر حيت أستخدمتا في التحنيط .

وذكر أرسطو البحر الميت في كتابه " الميتيورولوجيا "؟ وذكره أيضاً سترابون في "الجغرافيا". ، وتحدث سترابون عن عمق مياهه الكبير وكثافتها المركزه ، ووصف قطع الإسفلت الطافية على سطحها ، وغازات البحر الميت وينابيعه الحارة .

اما بليني كان أول من سمى البحر الميت باسمه الاتيني القديم "بحيرة الإسفلت"

وظهرت تسمية البحر الميت لأول مرة في كتابات بوسناس ثم غالين . .

وتعد خريطو كنيسة مأدبا المرسومة بلفسيفساء في القرن السادس الميلادي من أهم الخرائط القديمة للبحر الميت ، وتشتهر منطقة البحر الميت بالمخطوطات القديمة للبحر الميت (رَ:البحر الميت ، مخطوطات) . وقد عثر على هذه المخطوطات داخل جرار فخارية في كهوف قمران التي تقع جنوب مدينة أريحا .
وفي العهد العربي حيث يندر ألا نجد ذكراً للبحر الميت في معظم المؤلفات المذكورة . وقد ورد ذكره تحت أسماء كثيرة منها "بحيرة زُغَر" نسبة إلى واحة نخيل جنوبية ، ويظن بعض المؤرخين أن مدينة زغر القديمة التي لها علاقة بالنبي لوط تقع في غور الصافي بالقرب من مصب وادي الحسا .

ووصف ابن حوقل بلدة زغر بقوله : " انها مدينة حارة متصلة بالبادية صالحة الخيرات وبها النخيل كثير ولها تجارة واسعة. وذكر الإصطخري أن بها تمراً عذباً حسن المنظر وله لون الزعفران ".

وقال المقدسي عنها : "  ان فيها سودان غلاظ ، وماءهم حميم ، إلا انها البصرة الصغرى والمتجر المربح . وقد تهورت قرية زغر وزالت لفتك الحميات بأهلها ولتحول طرق التجارة عنها" .

تسميات البحر الميت التى سجلها المؤرخون

 "بحيرة سدوم وعمورة "

وأطلق المسعودي وياقوت الحموي عليها "البحيرة المقلوبة" و "البحيرة المنتنة"  .

أطلق عليه ابن الفقيه والأدريسي "بحر لوط" فواردة في مؤلف ناصر خسرو 

 وأطلق عليه بعض الحجاج الأوربيين إلى الاراضي المقدسة "بحر الشيطان " .

*دراسة منطقة البحر الميت عبر التاريخ*
 قام الألماني زيتسن بأول محاولة لدراسة البحر الميت في مطلع القرن التاسع عشر عندما قام بجولة في سواحل البحر ووصف التضاريس المحيطة به ، ودرس مناخه عام 1806-1807م

وقام بعده الأيرلندي كوستيجان بدراسته فأبحر في مياهه سنة 1837م .

أما بداية الدراسات الحديثة فقد تأخرت حتى سنة 1852م عندما قامت بعثة تابعة للبحرية الأمريكية بدراسة البحر الميت ونهر الاردن ، وظهرت نتائجها في تقرير اصدره رئيسها لينش في السنة نفسها .

* البحر الميت جغرافياً*
البحر الميت ، كتلة مائية تحتل أخفض حوض في غور الخندق السوري-الأفريقي الممتد مسافة تتجاوز 6,000 كم بين مرعش في تركيا شمالاً ونهر الزامبيزي في إفريقيا جنوباً .

وهذا الخندق مواز سواحل بلاد الشام على بعد يتراوح بين 40و90 كم في سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين . ويأخذ خندق (وادي) الأردن ،

ولا سيما في حوض البحر الميت ذاته حيث يظهر المفهوم الجغرافي والجيولوجي للأغوار الانهدامية بأجلى صوره .ويقع هذا البحر في العروض فوق المدارية شبه الصحراوية حتى الصحراوية ، وهو يؤلف فاصلاً متطاولاً من الشمال نحو الجنوب مسافة قدرها 78 كم ، بعرض متوسط يبلغ 14 كم . وتنخفض إلى 4 كم فقط . لتقدم بروز أرضي نحو الغرب يعرف باللسان ، ويكاد بروز اللسان يفصل الربع الجنوبي عن باقي كتلة البحر الميت في الشمال , هذا المضيق المائي الضحل الذي يصل بين ما يدعى ببحيرة اللسان وبقية البحر الميت شماليها .

 ومساحة حوالى البحر الميت بنحو 940كم مربع ، اما حوضه فتبلغ مساحته حوالى نحو 40,000 كم مربع .
ينحصر حوض البحر الميت بين جبلين هما جبال القدس ، والخليلي من الغرب ، وجبال البلقاء والكرك (مؤاب) والطفيلة من الشرق . وتعلوا قمم الجبال فوق مستوى سطح البحر الميت بين 1,250م و 1,300م .

أما الجبال الفلسطينية المواجهة على البحر الميت بالأنحدرات الشديدة والسفوح الشدسدة الإنجدار التي تنقلب جروفاً قائمة في معظم الأجزاء . وتنحدر هذه الجروف بعنف شديد على سواحل البحر دون ان تترك بين أقدامها وخط مياه البحر شريطاً سهلياً عريضاً إلا فيما ندر . .وفى نهايات البحر في الشمال والجنوب تبتعد الجبال الفلسطينية عن البحر لتفسح المجال لمساحات سهلية منبسطة صغيرة يحتل جبل أسدوم في اقصى الجنوب مساحة متطاولة منها مسايرة لساحل البحر الميت الجنوبي الغربي . وفي شرقيها تكون الإنحدارات أضعف والجروف القائمة أقل عدداًَ وأرتفاعاً وأقصر أمتداداً

ماذا تحتوى مكتشفات وادى القمران من مخطوطات ؟
*** نصوص التوراة العبرية (وفيها نصوص أرامية من سفر عزرا ودانيال)،

**** عددًا من النصوص الأرامية كنّا نعرف مضمونها بفضل ترجمات موجودة في مختلف اللغات الشرقية. دوّنت هذه النصوص للمرّة الأولى ,حوالي القرنين الثالث والثاني ق م.
أوّلاً أربع مخطوطات لطوبيط (أو طوبيا) في الأرامية. وهذا يعني أنّ سفر طوبيا دوّن أوّلاً في الأرامية حوالي القرنين الرابع والثالث ق م. واستلهم أفكاره من قصّة أحيقار التي اعتبرها معروفة في أيّامه.
 ثانيًا :  كتاب أخنوخ (أو كتب أخنوخ) الذي وصل إلينا في ترجمة حبشية. وجد فى المغارة الرابعة مخطوطة من هذا الكتاب الذي دوّن أصلاً في الأرامية. لم تزل طريقة تكوين هذا الكتاب حول شخصية أخنوخ طريقة متشعّبة يختلف حولها العلماء بالتفصيل. وقد تكون ضمّت : كتاب المنارات السماوية ، كتاب الساهرين ، كتاب الأمثال، كتاب الحكماء، رسالة أخنوخ ، كتاب الجبابرة.
ثالثًا : وصيّة لاوي التي وصلت إلينا في مخطوطة من كنز (غنيزا) القاهرة.
رابعًا : صلاة نبونيد وتقاليد أخرى مرتبطة بدانيال.
خامسًا : رؤى عمرام.
سادساً :  أبو كريف (كتاب منحول - السفار القانونية الثانية ) التكوين الذي ألّف هو وترجوم أيوب في نهاية القرن الثاني أو بداية القرن الأوّل ق م.
سابعاً :  النصوص الأدبية الأرامية (المرتبطة بالعالم اليهودي) نصًّا أراميًا دوّن في اللغة الديموتيقية (أو الشعبية المصرية). هذا النص قريب من لوحة مسمارية وُجدت في أوروك ونَسَخَت نصاً أراميًا خاص بالسحر. ​


coptic history​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مايو 2011)

مخطوطات المزامير (صلوات داود النبى ) بلغات ولهجات مختلفة


*للغة القبطية عدة لهجات، منها: الفيومية والمنوفية (المنفية) والصعيدية والأخميمية، والبحيرية؛ لهجة الدلتا.اللهجة البهنساوية لمصر الوسطى*

*******************************************************************************************

*مخطوط  لمزامير (صلوات وتسابيح داود النبى )وبه مقدمة لابن العسال*





المخطوط باللغة العربية ويحتوى مزامير العهد القديم، وبه مقدمة لابن العسال، من سبعة فصول. وكتب مقدمتة الأولى القديس اغريغوريوس النيزينزى وكتب مقدمتة الثانية القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم .
كما كتب في نهايته قصة سوسنة العفيفة الطاهرة التي وردت بالأسفار القانونية الثانية؛ (أبو كريفا) للعهد القديم. ويحتوى أيضا السنكسار الذى هو كتاب سير القديسين للعام كله.
المخطوط في 198 صفحة ، وتحتوى كل صفحة 10 أسطر . وتشغل المزامير الصفحات من 1 إلى 133، وتشغل مجموعات ابن العسال الصفحات من 134 إلى 150، وتشغل قصة سوسنة العفيفة الطاهرة الصفحات من 150 إلى 179.
الأبعاد
العرض ١٤ سم
الطول ٢١ سم

*******************************************************************************************
*
مخطوط للمزامير باللغة القبطية*





مخطوط للمزامير باللغة القبطية (اللهجة البهنساوية لمصر الوسطى)، ويضم كل المزامير (151 مزمورا)؛ مكتوبا على الرق: ويعد أقدم سفر في العالم بشكل كتاب.
يتكون من عدد من المخطوطات التي حيكت معا بخيط، وغلافه من جلد سميك. وثبت بالغلاف الأمامي دبوس، وبالخلفي مزلاج؛ من أجل إحكام إغلاق الكتاب.
يرجع المخطوط ككل إلى القرن الرابع، أو الخامس، الميلادي. والمخطوط خال من الزخارف ؛ باستثناءالكلمة اليونانية: CORONIS-"كورونيس" التي نقشت بحروف يونانية.
الأبعاد
العرض ١٣ سم
الطول ١٧ سم

*******************************************************************************************

*مخطوط للمزامير باللغة الحبشية*





مخطوط للمزامير مكتوب باللغة الأمهرية (الأثيوبية / الحبشية) كما يحتوى على طلبات السيدة العذراء  يستخدم في الصلوات الكنسية، كتبت رؤوس المواضيع بالمداد الأحمر، وهو يحتوي علي 161ورقه من الرق ،.
وكانت هذه المجموعة ضمن مجموعة كتب مخطوط الدار البطريركية. وقد أهداها البابا سوريال الخامس، إلى المتحف القبطي أثناء افتتاح المتحف.
تؤكد مجموعة الكتب الحبشية مدي العلاقة القوية بين الكنيستين المصرية والحبشية وكانت أديرة مصر بها أعداد من الرهبان الأحباش الذين كانوا يأتون إلى مصر سيراً على الأقدام وبعض منهم كان يواصل رحلته إلى أورشليم ، وكانت الكنيسة الأثيوبية تخضع لرئاسة الكنيسة المصرية حتى نهاية عصر الامبراطور هيلاسلاسي فى النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين.
كانت الكنيسة الأثيوبية قد تأسست قواعدها ورئاستها علي يد القديس اثناسيوس الرسول بابا الإسكندرية الحادى والعشرين في القرن الرابع الميلادي .
الأبعاد
العرض ١٥ سم
الارتفاع ١٨ سم

*****************************

وطنى 22/2/2009م السنة 51 العدد 2461   عن خبر بعنوان [أقدم‏ ‏مخطوط‏ ‏كامل‏ ‏لمزامير‏ ‏داود‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏باللغة‏ ‏القبطية ] سناء‏ ‏فاروق
يعتبر‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏المزامير‏ ‏لداود‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏أخطر‏ ‏كشف‏ ‏أثري‏ ‏في‏ ‏النصف‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏العشرين‏,‏فقد‏ ‏فوجئ‏ ‏خبراء‏ ‏الأثار‏ ‏بمنطقة‏ ‏آثار‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏الوسطي‏ ‏وهم‏ ‏يحفرون‏ ‏بمنطقة‏ ‏المضل‏ ‏جنوب‏ ‏شرق‏ ‏بني‏ ‏سويف‏ ‏بجبانة‏ ‏أثرية‏ ‏ترجع‏ ‏للقرنين‏ ‏الخامس‏ ‏والسادس‏ ‏الميلادين‏ ‏بداخلها‏ ‏نسخة‏ ‏كاملة‏ ‏من‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏المزامير‏ ‏للنبي‏ ‏داود‏ ‏تشمل‏ ‏مائة‏ ‏وواحدا‏ ‏وخمسين‏ ‏مزمورا‏, ‏وهو‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مخطوط‏ ‏باللغة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏في‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏جيدة‏ ‏ووصنفته‏ ‏وكالات‏ ‏الأنباء‏ ‏العالمية‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏يصل‏ ‏في‏ ‏أهميته‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏اكتشاف‏ ‏مقبرة توت‏ ‏عنخ‏ ‏آمون وقال‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏تقرير‏ ‏رسمي‏ ‏لهيئة‏ ‏الآثار‏ ‏المصريةإنه‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏كشف‏ ‏قبطي‏ ‏في‏ ‏النصف‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏العشرين وقال‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏مدير‏ ‏المركز‏ ‏العلمي‏ ‏للقبطيات‏ ‏في‏ ‏تقرير‏ ‏رسمي‏ ‏إنهأ قدم‏ ‏مخطوط‏ ‏كامل‏ ‏لمزامير‏ ‏داود‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏باللغة‏ ‏القبطية ويقول‏ ‏فليب‏ ‏حليم‏ ‏فلتس‏ ‏مدير‏ ‏عام‏ ‏المتحف‏ ‏القبطي‏:‏وجدت‏ ‏مزامير‏ ‏داود‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقبرة‏ ‏لطفلة‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏قرية‏ ‏المضل‏ ‏في‏ ‏محافظة‏ ‏بني‏ ‏سويف‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏رأسها‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏من‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏المخطوطات‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏مثله‏,‏وهو‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏كنوز‏ ‏المتحف‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏العثور‏ ‏علية‏ 1984 ‏بواسطة‏ ‏بعثة‏ ‏من‏ ‏هيئة‏ ‏الآثار‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏برئاسة‏ ‏إبراهيم‏ ‏جاد‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏وجدوا‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏الحفر‏ ‏شيئا‏ ‏يطل‏ ‏برأسه‏ ‏من‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرمال‏ ‏فأوقفوا‏ ‏الحفر‏ ‏ونزلوا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الحفرة‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏ظهرت‏ ‏جوانب‏ ‏المخطوط‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏موضوع‏ ‏أسفل‏ ‏رأس‏ ‏طفلة‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏مدفونة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرمال‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏نقله‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏الآثار‏ ‏ببني‏ ‏سويف‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏معامل‏ ‏الهيئة‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏للآثار‏ ‏وبعد‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏عامين‏ ‏من‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏تمكن‏ ‏فريق‏ ‏من‏ ‏علماء‏ ‏الآثار‏ ‏المصريين‏ ‏من‏ ‏ترميم‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏وأندر‏ ‏مخطوط‏ ‏مزامير‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏بواسطة‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏نصر‏ ‏إسكندر‏ ‏والدكتور‏ ‏عزت‏ ‏حبيب‏,‏والمخطوط‏ ‏من‏ ‏ورق‏ ‏الرق الطبقة‏ ‏الداخلية‏ ‏من‏ ‏جلد‏ ‏الحيوان وهو‏ ‏أسلوب‏ ‏قديم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتابة‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏معرفة‏ ‏الورق‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏مكون‏ ‏من‏ 64 ‏ملزمة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ملزمة‏ 8 ‏صفحات‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏صفحه‏ ‏حزوز‏ ‏لتحديد‏ ‏عدد‏ ‏الأسطر‏ ‏والصفحات‏ ‏والملازم‏ ‏مرقمة‏, ‏كما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏مزمور‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏مميزة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏رسمة‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏به‏ ‏تسمي‏ ‏المخصص‏ ‏وعادة‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏شكل‏ ‏طائر‏ ‏أو‏ ‏نبات‏ ‏أو‏ ‏شكل‏ ‏زخرفي‏, ‏كما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مجلدا‏ ‏بغلاف‏ ‏من‏ ‏الخشب‏ ‏المبطن‏ ‏بالجلد‏ ‏المزخرف‏ ‏بزخارف‏ ‏نباتية‏ ‏وهندسية‏ ‏وكعب‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏بروزات‏ ‏دائرية‏ ‏وآثار‏ ‏خيوط‏ ‏التكعيب‏. ‏أما‏ ‏خيوط‏ ‏التجليد‏ ‏فهي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتان‏ ‏المبروم‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏ملزمة‏ ‏بها‏ ‏خيط‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏داخلي‏ ‏للتثبيت‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏تجميع‏ ‏باقي‏ ‏الملازم‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏واحد‏.‏
وقد‏ ‏تعرض‏ ‏المخطوط‏ ‏للإصابة‏ ‏بالإنزيمات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏خرجت‏ ‏من‏ ‏جسم‏ ‏الطفلة‏ ‏وتسببت‏ ‏في‏ ‏تكوين‏ ‏طبقة‏ ‏صلبة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الإنزيمات‏ ‏مماجعل‏ ‏الصفحات‏ ‏تلتصق‏ ‏ببعضها‏ ‏تماما‏, ‏ولدراسة‏ ‏المخطوط‏ ‏كان‏ ‏من‏ ‏الضروري‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏البدء‏ ‏في‏ ‏فك‏ ‏الصفحات‏ ‏وحدث‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏إجراء‏ ‏الترميم‏ ‏الدقيق‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏المخطوط‏ ‏في‏ ‏حضانة‏ ‏وبدأ‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏الفوري‏ ‏له‏ ‏لإيقاف‏ ‏أي‏ ‏تدهور‏ ‏محتمل‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏تم‏ ‏الفحص‏ ‏المعملي‏ ‏لمحاولة‏ ‏التعرف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ظروف‏ ‏المخطوط‏ ‏وكيفية‏ ‏شرح‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏الجوية‏ ‏المحيطة‏ ‏والانتقال‏ ‏بها‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏معدلات‏ ‏زمنية‏ ‏محددة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏المطلوبة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏سيحفظ‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏من‏ ‏رطوبة‏ ‏وحرارة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏تتساوي‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏أجزائه‏ ‏من‏ ‏ناحية‏ ‏ظروف‏ ‏العوامل‏ ‏الحيوية‏ ‏لتصل‏ ‏نسبة‏ ‏الرطوبة‏ ‏إلي‏ 55% ‏ودرجة‏ ‏الحرارة‏ 20 ‏درجة‏ ‏مئوية‏. ‏وبعد‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏لمدة‏ ‏ستة‏ ‏أشهر‏ ‏أمكن‏ ‏فتح‏ ‏المخطوط‏ ‏من‏ ‏إحدي‏ ‏الصفحات‏ ‏المفصولة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الثلث‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يتمكن‏ ‏من‏ ‏فتح‏ ‏الصفحة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏منه‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏مرور‏ ‏عام‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏تحتوي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏المخطوط‏, ‏ولم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العملية‏ ‏سهلة‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏استغرق‏ ‏فتحها‏ ‏شهرا‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏لالتصاقها‏ ‏بالكامل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الغلاف‏ ‏الخشبي‏. ‏وتوالت‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏فتح‏ ‏صفحات‏ ‏وأجزاء‏ ‏المخطوط‏.‏وبحرص‏ ‏شديد‏ ‏قام‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏جودت‏ ‏جبرة‏ ‏مدير‏ ‏المتحف‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏السابق‏ ‏وعالم‏ ‏القبطيات‏ ‏بدراسة‏ ‏الصفحات‏ ‏وترجمتها‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏وجدت‏ ‏مطابقة‏ ‏تماما‏ ‏للمزامير‏ ‏الموجودة حاليا‏, ‏وتم‏ ‏البدء‏ ‏في‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏التنظيف‏ ‏للصفحات‏ ‏من‏ ‏آثار‏ ‏الاتساخات‏ ‏والأتربة‏ ‏والإنزيمات‏ ‏العالقة‏ ‏بها‏ ‏نتيجة‏ ‏وجودها‏ ‏في‏ ‏المقبرة‏ ‏لفترة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏تم‏ ‏الكشف‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏في‏ 1984 ‏كما‏ ‏تم‏ ‏البدء‏ ‏في‏ ‏علاج‏ ‏وفرد‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الصفحات‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏استكمال‏ ‏ترميم‏ ‏إحدي‏ ‏الملازم‏ ‏في‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يجري‏ ‏حاليا‏ ‏متابعة‏ ‏أسبوعية‏ ‏ويومية‏ ‏لحالة‏ ‏المخطوط‏ ‏باستخدام‏ ‏أحدث‏ ‏الأجهزة‏ ‏لقياس‏ ‏درجات‏ ‏الحرارة‏ ‏والرطوبة‏. ‏والمخطوط‏ ‏معروض‏ ‏في‏ ‏فترينة‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏به‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏قاعة‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏رقم‏ 17 ‏بالمتحف‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏فمنذ‏ ‏افتتحه‏ ‏الرئيس‏ ‏مبارك‏ ‏في‏ ‏صباح‏ 26 ‏يونية‏ 2006 ‏وحتي‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏بارزة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏المعروضات‏ ‏بالمتحف‏ ‏القبطي‏.‏

****

ضبط باحثة أجنبية تعبث بأقدم مزامير الكتاب المقدس في المتحف القبطي
جريدة اليوم السابع
الكاتب دندراوي الهواري
التاريخ14/11/2008م
«ماريا هيريرا» تعمل في مؤسسة الأغا خان المهتمة بالتراث الإسلامي الشيعي ولم تحصل على موافقة قانونية للبحث
اللجنة المشكلة بقرار رقم 1569 بتاريخ 29 يونيو 2008 الصادر من الدكتور زاهي حواس الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار، والخاصة بدراسة المخطوطات القبطية، فوجئت يوم الخميس الموافق 23 أكتوبر الماضي أثناء زيارتها للمتحف بقيام «ماريا هيريرا» الباحثة بمؤسسة «الأغا خان» والتي تهتم بالتراث الإسلامي الشيعي، تقوم بالعبث بمخطوط مزامير داود، والذي يعد أقدم مخطوط للمزامير في العالم وأهم مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس على الإطلاق والمكتوب على «رق» باللغة القبطية ويرجع إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي، وقد تم العثور على هذا المخطوط في مقبرة صغيرة أسفل رأس طفلة بجبانة «تل المضل» ببني سويف عام 1984، والمخطوط مكون من 33 ملزمة ضم بعضها إلى بعض بخيوط



======================

المـــــــــــراجع

(1) المخطوطات السابقة توجد فى المتحف القبطى 

coptic history​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مايو 2011)

*عمل فوق الممتاز

ربنا يباركك *


----------



## حنا السرياني (1 مايو 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 مايو 2011)

*موضوع مهم ودليل على صحة الكتاب المقدس
يثبت لأهميته​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 مايو 2011)

هلا بك روزيتا
انا عايز اسال سؤال اذا سمحت هل يوجد مخطوطات قبل  القرن الرابع الميلادي كاملة؟
بانتظارك 
و شكرا مقدما


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> هلا بك روزيتا
> انا عايز اسال سؤال اذا سمحت هل يوجد مخطوطات قبل  القرن الرابع الميلادي كاملة؟
> بانتظارك
> و شكرا مقدما



*الموضوع ليس للحوار 
أي أسئلة إطرحها في قسم الأسئلة المسيحية وهناك نجيبك ​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *الموضوع ليس للحوار
> أي أسئلة إطرحها في قسم الأسئلة المسيحية وهناك نجيبك ​*


لا اقصد حوار بما ان الموضوع للمخطوطات 
فسالت عن وجود مخطوطات قبل القرن الرابع كاملة كي تعطيها لي و قلت شكرا مقدما


----------



## Rosetta (21 مايو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> لا اقصد حوار بما ان الموضوع للمخطوطات
> فسالت عن وجود مخطوطات قبل القرن الرابع كاملة كي تعطيها لي و قلت شكرا مقدما



*لو حضرتك غلبت حالك و قرأت الموضوع كاملا لما سألت هذا السؤال !
على العموم راجع هذه المشاركة http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2772979&postcount=3

ربنا يهديك  ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2011)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروعة و الأهمية​*
:big29:    :018A1D~146:​


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (22 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لو حضرتك غلبت حالك و قرأت الموضوع كاملا لما سألت هذا السؤال !
> على العموم راجع هذه المشاركة http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2772979&postcount=3
> 
> ربنا يهديك  ​*


شكرا لكي انا اعرف حال هذه قرأت عنها من قبل
لكن  قلت مخطوطات كاملة كاملة و ليس اجزاء صغيرة فقط
عموما شكرا لكي علي التجاوب


----------



## Rosetta (22 مايو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> شكرا لكي انا اعرف حال هذه قرأت عنها من قبل
> لكن  قلت مخطوطات كاملة كاملة و ليس اجزاء صغيرة فقط
> عموما شكرا لكي علي التجاوب



*هل هو تعجيز أم ماذا يا ديدات ! 
يعني لو فرضنا أن أقدم مخطوطة للإنجيل تعود إلى القرن الثالث فهل ستطلب منا إحضار مخطوطة من القرن الثاني مثلا !!!!!! 

ما لا تعرفه إن الإنجيل هو بشارة متكاملة كتبت في أربع بشارات (متى مرقس لوقا يوحنا)
فهي تكمل بعضها البعض لتصف حدثا واحدا وثابتا 
يعني مجرد وجود مخطوطة فرضا لإنجيل يوحنا تعني أن كل الإنجيل (البشارات الأربعة) صحيحة


سلام  ​*


----------



## ebn_elminya (30 يوليو 2011)

موضووووووووع فوق الرائع 
وجميل جدا جدا جدا 
ربنا يبارك قلمك


----------



## اني بل (30 يوليو 2011)

روووووووووووووووعة ياعسل 
موضوع يستحق التقيم والثناء
مجهود فوق الرائع
يستحق التثبيت
وحشتيني ياقمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## The light of JC (2 أغسطس 2011)

عظيمة انت يا روزيتا الرب يباركك ​


----------



## Rosetta (8 أغسطس 2011)

ebn_elminya قال:


> موضووووووووع فوق الرائع
> وجميل جدا جدا جدا
> ربنا يبارك قلمك





اني بل قال:


> روووووووووووووووعة ياعسل
> موضوع يستحق التقيم والثناء
> مجهود فوق الرائع
> يستحق التثبيت
> ...





The light of JC قال:


> عظيمة انت يا روزيتا الرب يباركك ​


*
شكرا يا أحبة 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2011)

أنا كان نفسى بصراحة فى موضوع يتكلم عن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس لانى معرفش غير انواعهم ومش بالتفصيل والشرح الجميل دة 
بجد ميرسى كتير
وهبتدى اقراه شوى شوية

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم واحلى تقيييييييييييييييم


----------



## Rosetta (25 أغسطس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> أنا كان نفسى بصراحة فى موضوع يتكلم عن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس لانى معرفش غير انواعهم ومش بالتفصيل والشرح الجميل دة
> بجد ميرسى كتير
> وهبتدى اقراه شوى شوية
> 
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتكم واحلى تقيييييييييييييييم



*شكرااااااااا أبوتربو لمرورك الغالي وللتقييم كمان
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع مهم
يثبت​*


----------

